# What was the last thing you ate/drank? version Healthy Living



## mariacallas

I think this sort of thread would be a fun one in this forum. Take note, it would be nice if what you ate was healthy and nutritious, but you can post absolutely anything and everything you ingested , good or bad, so as not to scare the others away   Besides we all indulge once in a while now dont we!

I'll start. For dinner I had really yummy homemade doenjang soup (doenjang is Korean fermented soybean paste that is really delicious) with cauliflower, ginger and pepper. (I think I ate a whole head of cauliflower!) 

Than I had dried mangoes for dessert. Since I finished my pack I still want more mango so thank god there was a nice ripe one in the refrigerator...Im about to bite into it after peeling the end with my knife (with a towel on my shirt to catch the dripping..its THAT juicy!)

What about you?


----------



## mr_p

a plum ... 

but 2 put in context, it was just before going to bed... 2 much sugar before sleep

before that i had chicken, semi-dried tomato, fetta, cucumber, salad and red onion with balsamic vinegar ~ yummmmmm


----------



## mariacallas

I love plums. YUMMY.


----------



## Dandiwer

Up till now I've only had 4 bowls or cereal and some chicken and rice. 

Mmmm mango


----------



## jackie jones

Dark chocolate/Cranberry juice.

A mango sounds hella good right now...


----------



## DrGonzo899

Muscles in white wine sauce with pasta and garlic bread.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

sour green apple ymmm


----------



## The Real Fatman

a protien shake, and I'm about to mix up some aakg with some sugar free tang.


----------



## felix_poker

I drank some cucumber juice during workout, then I had a banan, a spoon of olive oil, and
last but not least, about 50 grams of raw mackerel


----------



## Tomer

Good shit, Felix.  Just had a chicken salad sandwhich.  This morning, I had a banana, green apple, and peanut butter sandwhich before I worked out.


----------



## mariacallas

sweet potato chips with paprika, curry powder and celery salt...oooh....i was needing a salty fix!


----------



## Dtergent

Whole grain pancakes + wild blueberry jam + bananas + mangoes + palm syrup


----------



## KStoner6tb

5:00 am here and it's meal #1 of the day: 2 cups of oatmeal with cranberries mixed in.

2 boiled eggs.

Black coffee!

Nice thread Maria


----------



## n3ophy7e

mrjackjones said:


> Dark chocolate



Oh my god I would kill for some dark chocolate right now.....

I just had dinner, fresh-made fettucine with pesto sauce and toasted pine nuts mmmmmm so yummy  
Not exactly health central but I did a good workout and went for a run this afternoon so it's kinda okay hehe.

Oh, and the last thing I had to drink was water. Very exciting! :D


----------



## FLawles

Sprite and a chicken ciabatta sandwich


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

turkey and 5 bean chili (made by moi thios afternoon) w/a dollop of fat free sour cream and generous sprinkle of shredded monterey jack cheese
water


----------



## LoveAlways

Sorry guys...but there's *nothing * better than chocolate cake for breakfast!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Cake doesn't do it for me at anytime.

Chicken stir fry with red, yellow, orange peppers, garlic, shelled edamame, sugar snap peas, baby corn, and water chestnuts over brown rice.  
I threw in a Korean BBQ simmer sauce to coat the goodness.


----------



## mariacallas

Sorry....I dislike chocolate. I mean I'll eat it when theres nothing left to eat, but its absolutely nothing great to me. For example, if I had to choose between rocky road ice cream and strawberry ice cream, strawberry would DEFINITELY WIN BY ONE BILLION MILES! So that dumb generalization that women like anything chocolate is a mini-peeve of mine  



> Chicken stir fry with red, yellow, orange peppers, garlic, shelled edamame, sugar snap peas, baby corn, and water chestnuts over brown rice.
> I threw in a Korean BBQ simmer sauce to coat the goodness.



Hmmm you are making my mouth water. Add some spicy kick to that and it would be even better! 

Last thing I drank was a caramel macchiato (no other choice! Forgot to bring coffee from home today...) as I'd been feeling sleepy at work...and I had a stale green peas snack that sucked.


----------



## Dtergent

LoveAlways said:


> Sorry guys...but there's *nothing * better than chocolate cake for breakfast!



Yes, that is right :D

Just had banana heart + malabar spinach + string beans stewed in coconut milk. And pink rice, which doesn't have the outer layer of red rice, but has the nutty taste.

Yum yum yum.


----------



## mariacallas

^YUM banana heart! Want want want want!!!


----------



## fizzle

Banana heart and pink rice? I've never heard of those things.

Last thing I ate was last night for dinner, I made a spicy italian tomato soup with chunks of fresh tomato with some little shell pastas thrown in. mmm.


----------



## rollingrainbow

I just made myself some pancakes sasage and hash browns and some awesome organic strawberry lemonade.all from fresh and easy!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Chicken Tiki Masala over couscous w/garlic, chickpeas, and black currants


----------



## Cyrus

a bowl of frosted mini wheats, a glass of water and a cup of coffee : )


----------



## mariacallas

I just ate the leftovers from my birthday dinner a couple of days ago...twas good! 
Thanks mom! I ate prawns with lemon butter sauce (the best ever), brocolli with parmesan and garlic, spaghetti with sun dried tomatoes (noodles for long life)  & roast beef with button mushrooms. 
*oink*


----------



## Pander Bear

idk about the beef, but the prawns and noodles look gewd


----------



## mariacallas

STFU  It was very soft and tender.


----------



## Dtergent

Nice bday spread mariacallas... Where's the cake?

Made dinner.. Smore of that pink rice (with a pandan leaf in when we boil it, gives a good aroma). 

Plus 3 kinds of beans (rice bean, and two others) stewed in coconut milk with green beans and okra, ivy gourd leaves, amaranth leaves, curry leaf, Thai basil, kulantro (sawtooth coriander).

Yum!


----------



## mariacallas

^^I'd love to eat that! 
Hey I had two cakes....one Smores cake from Red Ribbon (courtesy of my officemates) and one super small moist chocolate cake from Beckys Kitchen (courtesy of familia). 
I ate a small piece


----------



## mariacallas

For dinner tonight I had peanut vegetable stew and dried mangoes again afterwards. Now I'm eating a spicy green peas snack! Cant stop noshing...ugh...you girls know why


----------



## Whacked_Out

Chicken and Chinese kangkong in adobo sauce (sows, if you're Filipino). Nyummy!


----------



## Noodle

+ 







:D


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I cooked a chicken breast, steamed some broccoli and spinach, and cooked a sauce to go with it made with roasted bamboo shoots and garlic. It was tasty.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I had a fever of 100.9, but felt no nausea or sick feeling, just felt too hot, so went with my family to Sirloin Stockade for dinner. I ate 1 bite of a spicy sausage and nearly vomited immediately, but made it to the men's room before spilling my guts. Felt fine afterwards, ate mac and cheese, pizza, nachos, crab salad, devilled eggs, ice cream, pudding, lost of fruit, and several other things. Then without warning, a wave of nausea hit and I puked all over my plate, some spilling on table and into sugar/salt packets. I appologized profusely, promised I'd bring the waitress at least a $20 tip next time. I think I'll make it $50. The manager did the cleaning, so I'll offer him the same tip. It was really embarrassing. I guess my stomach is empty since I've puked several more times, so I've effectively eaten little or nothing today. I am sick yet again. I keep getting sick. My fever is now 102.2f and I feel quite bad. I did eat a very small piece of cantaloupe minutes ago and feel it will stay down. Just ground up some poppy pods and am going to eat them. I hope they stay down. Opiates should help me feel better.


----------



## moonyham

A glass of mountain dew

And before that, a large glass of protein shake with full fat milk.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

About 3/4 cup of poppy mush

Edit: Trying to keep it down. Took some pepto bismol and holding half a prochlorperazine under my tongue.

Kept it down for a couple of hours, so I should have absorbed most of what I desired. It sure feels that way. Ate 10mg diazepam. I hope to be sleeping within 90 minutes.

I still feel some sickness, but the pleasure of opiates and benzos outweighs that.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

eggwhite omelet with spinach, red onion, cheddar cheese
2 slices of 15 grain bread toasted (dry)
3 slices of turkey bacon
pink grapefruit 100% juice
coffee w/fat free half & half


----------



## mariacallas

^Just curious...but what do you with the yolks after you make your eggwhite omelet? Discard em?  Man I love eggs too much to just  have an "eggwhite" omelet....i want it ALL!


----------



## mariacallas

Oh, last thing I ate was some hot and sour soup with quail eggs, and some manchego cheese. Hmmmmmm!


----------



## Mr Blonde

I feel guilty seeing you all talk about this fine food and here the last thing I ate was a tab about 36 minutes ago and then some McDonalds a while before that.

I've started cooking though lately, only basics so far but I make a mean spaghetti bolognese and can cook up a pretty decent BBQ. Am after ideas for cool meals to cook though if anyone has any recommendations. :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

mariacallas said:


> ^Just curious...but what do you with the yolks after you make your eggwhite omelet? Discard em?  Man I love eggs too much to just  have an "eggwhite" omelet....i want it ALL!



http://www.eggbeaters.com/products/whites.jsp


----------



## fizzle

Mr Blonde said:


> I've started cooking though lately, only basics so far but I make a mean spaghetti bolognese and can cook up a pretty decent BBQ. Am after ideas for cool meals to cook though if anyone has any recommendations. :D



SO recipe thread! Part 1 is around there somewhere too, but thats a good place to look. Theres lots of great ideas in there.


----------



## delta_9

Yogurt and orange juice :D


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

mariacallas said:


> ^Just curious...but what do you with the yolks after you make your eggwhite omelet? Discard em?  Man I love eggs too much to just  have an "eggwhite" omelet....i want it ALL!



Hehe, Im the opposite. Don't like the whites, but the yolks rock hard. I eat egg yolk raw sometimes.  Yummy!


----------



## qwe

a glass of whole milk, 
a glass of peach banana orange juice with poppies, 
a banana, 
and ramen noodles

whole milk seems whiter and tastier than 2%.  i have yet to do a "pepsi challenge" for it though lol


----------



## Mehm

delicious thread!  you people eat well :D

I just had two pieces of bacon, 4 local eggs, bread with peanut butter and jelly, green tea, and a few hand fulls of dark chocolate.  decent eatins for sure


----------



## spindizzy

To drink - green tea & citrus

To eat - cous cous with pesto and fried onions.

Nom.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

spinach, argula, minced garlic, chopped red onions, shredded carrots, shredded red cabbage, cucumber, yellow pepper, chickpeas, and grilled chicken tossed with olive oil and balsamic vinegar.

water to wash it down


----------



## qwe

Mehm said:


> delicious thread!  you people eat well :D
> 
> I just had two pieces of bacon, 4 local eggs, bread with peanut butter and jelly, green tea, and a few hand fulls of dark chocolate.  decent eatins for sure


i eat food if i can make it * easily and * quickly and * with no effort, lol


----------



## RhythmSpring

Well, now I'm eating almonds and raisins, but before that I ate some delicious college dining hall food: banana tofu "curry" (not very spicy), brown rice, onion rings, and kale. 

Last thing I drank, water. That's all I ever drink anyway. Except when I run, then I gulp down a nice cool refreshing ayahuasca. juzzzz gidding


----------



## Mr Blonde

Mz_Thizzle said:


> SO recipe thread! Part 1 is around there somewhere too, but thats a good place to look. Theres lots of great ideas in there.



Awesome! Thanks for that, I'm going to bookmark and have a read through it later. :D


----------



## mariacallas

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> spinach, argula, minced garlic, chopped red onions, shredded carrots, shredded red cabbage, cucumber, yellow pepper, chickpeas, and grilled chicken tossed with olive oil and balsamic vinegar.
> 
> water to wash it down



I know I sound like a broken record, but I could eat gallons of what you just typed . Drool.


----------



## Noodle

_and_


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

mariacallas said:


> I know I sound like a broken record, but I could eat gallons of what you just typed . Drool.


Ditto on your food choices!  I eat like this 5-6 days a week EVERY week.  We made lifestyle changes about 3 years ago.  Expensive, though.  Of course, being the nightly herb smoker, I eat again later on.  Usually cereal, baked potato chips, spoons of peanut butter, frozen fruit pops....not all in one sitting   We don't keep much junk food in the house....or else I would eat it all.  I buy my lhusband Nerds, Chubby Hubby Ice Cream, and cookies.  All of which I can resist the urge to shove in my grill.

*Dinner:* whole wheat penne, w/ grilled chicken, roasted red peppers, sliced black oilves, white (cannelini) beans, sauteed spinach garlic yellow onion, in a homemade tomato pasta sauce with grated parm cheese on top.

BL Lime to drink while cooking.  Water with dinner.

*Breakfast: * Whey protein shake with skin milk, flax oil, and Pomegrante Kefir and a banana

*Lunch:* tuna w/shredded carrot, diced red onion mixed with 40 spice hummus on Muesli bread, non fat greek yogurt w/honey, raw almonds, ground flax, and blackberries.   Water and then cranberry green tea to drink.


----------



## LoveAlways

tamarind candy


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

asparagus, snow pea, mushrooms, broccoli, and ground vegetarian beef stir fried in peanut oil.


----------



## BeckyLee

fruit/spirulina/banana/udo's oil smoothie


----------



## cocamatic

A banana and two cups of coffee. Used vanilla agave nectar and whipped cream in my coffees. Delicious!


----------



## Mr. White

muesli + almonds + cashews

Might be the best breakfast ever


----------



## ThaiDie4

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> *Dinner:* whole wheat penne, w/ grilled chicken, roasted red peppers, sliced black oilves, white (cannelini) beans, sauteed spinach garlic yellow onion, in a homemade tomato pasta sauce with grated parm cheese on top.




YUM!!! Can you come and cook for me??? 

I just ate Doritos for dinner


----------



## fizzle

Mr. White said:


> muesli + almonds + cashews
> 
> Might be the best breakfast ever



mmmm yea! I make a lot of muesli all at once then just keep it all in this big jar, whenever I want something quick, healthy and filling I can just pour some out. Its super convenient!


----------



## mariacallas

Mmmmm.....I ate too much dried mango for the week and I must stop!  I'm sending some packs to a couple of  dear friends on BL from other parts of the world because I really want them to taste how delicious it can be 





(I actually have a better tasting brand which I buy often but I cannot find it on the net!)

Right now I'm drinking coke Zero and eating a green peas snack at work


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

mariacallas said:


> Mmmmm.....I ate too much dried mango for the week and I must stop!  I'm sending some packs to a couple of  dear friends on BL from other parts of the world because I really want them to taste how delicious it can be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I actually have a better tasting brand which I buy often but I cannot find it on the net!)
> 
> Right now I'm drinking coke Zero and eating a green peas snack at work





aaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## mariacallas

^^ Isnt dried mango just so super super duper yummy and addicting? :D


----------



## euphoria

ugh a bunch of junk food (chocolate) and now i feel like SHIAT!!! goin to the grocery store later to gt healthy food again


----------



## fizzle

mariacallas said:


> Mmmmm.....I ate too much dried mango for the week and I must stop!  I'm sending some packs to a couple of  dear friends on BL from other parts of the world because I really want them to taste how delicious it can be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I actually have a better tasting brand which I buy often but I cannot find it on the net!)
> 
> Right now I'm drinking coke Zero and eating a green peas snack at work



Mmmm I just got off an 8 hour train ride and I was snacking on dried mango and yogurt covered raisins the whole ride.


----------



## Mehm

bacon, eggs, and pancakes.  I'm trying to get lots of calories lately


----------



## euphoria

well my healthy dinner = dark mixed greens, sliced almonds, crumbled feta cheese, dried cranberries mixed w/ balsalmic vinegar and olive oil. it was very tasty.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Buffalo chicken pizza...delivery.  I don't usually cook on Fridays.


----------



## mariacallas

For dinner I had pork liempo (really tender), yummy sauteed scallops with brocolli, garlic and oyster sauce, and chicken corn soup.  MMMMM.  Had a bit of strawberry ice cream for dessert but it wasnt my usual brand, and it was too sweet!


----------



## Dtergent

I dislike dried mango  It's got chemicals in it too, usually. 

I just had a mango I bought from the corner of my street. It was kind of reddish (this is not common here). Afterwards, I opened our fridge and saw some Indian mangoes from our tree. They were both GOOD! I usually eat both kinds sour, but recently I've been digging them ripe.

For lunch, I had freshly made green noodles in four kinds of sauce with shiitake. I also had a cupcake to celebrate some baby's birthday. I had a slice of millet snack that is cooked in coconut milk.

I've also been eating sweetened roasted, ground cacao all day. Think this one has peanuts in it. I'm challenging chocolate-eating norms.

I'm about to eat this regional dish I just made too. 

I love eating!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILOVETORELAX

I had taco shells with diced tomato and french onion mixed with lean ground beef covered in hot cause and salsa.


----------



## sunyata

today I ate:
6 boiled eggs
banana
apple
35g whey
2 bowls of bran flakes with 1 percent

1 pound lime+garlic shrimp
spinach
2 glasses of milk
2 large sweet potatoes

1 pound pork chops
bunch of brocoli
35g whey protein

I'm gonna grill bacon cheeseburgers with a friend in an hour or so and then later eat 250g cottage cheese +35g whey.

typical maintenance day :D


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

Dtergent said:


> I dislike dried mango  It's got chemicals in it too, usually.
> 
> I just had a mango I bought from the corner of my street. It was kind of reddish (this is not common here). Afterwards, I opened our fridge and saw some Indian mangoes from our tree. They were both GOOD! I usually eat both kinds sour, but recently I've been digging them ripe.
> 
> For lunch, I had freshly made green noodles in four kinds of sauce with shiitake. I also had a cupcake to celebrate some baby's birthday. I had a slice of millet snack that is cooked in coconut milk.
> 
> I've also been eating sweetened roasted, ground cacao all day. Think this one has peanuts in it. I'm challenging chocolate-eating norms.
> 
> I'm about to eat this regional dish I just made too.
> 
> I love eating!!!!!!!!!!!




It depends what kind you get. The super sweet dried mango is full of preservatives and whatnot but if you go to Whole Foods you can get dried mango that is just purely dried mango... it just doesn't taste as good :D

for breakfast (at 2 PM)- home-made almond baguette w/ strawberry preservatives, croissant, fresh fruit & apple juice... damn my mother and her food...


----------



## sunyata

^ carb crazy!


----------



## ThaiDie4

yeah, yeah OJ!!! 






You can tell i am really procrastinating my studying if im taking pictures of my Tropicana.


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

sunyata said:


> ^ carb crazy!



yes too many!


----------



## KStoner6tb

One really only one junk food vice...I have such a soft spot for the good old blue bell!






...and no, I didn't pig out of the carton, I used a bowl


----------



## mariacallas

Dtergent said:


> I dislike dried mango  It's got chemicals in it too, usually.



I know you'd say that beeyatch    bisulfite to retain freshness.   But hey, Ive only been indulging myself with some dried fruit now so let me enjoy! I like to stuff myself silly with something for a few weeks than forget about it for months. 

I love fresh mangoes the most, and some green mango with something salty. I HATE apple mango...that shit sucks and smells like baby barf.


----------



## Dtergent

^Take it back  I started eating apple mango in the States because that's all they'd sell in the Mexican grocery. It tastes good-- you have to pull yourself out of the yellow-mango state of mind to appreciate it.

On occasion I get tropical fruit withdrawal in other countries and soak dried papaya or mango in water before eating them. Otherwise they are so sweet and tough they make my teeth fucking hurt after I have a lot. And they have that white powder on top.

I do have a feeling it is the apple mangoes that they turn into dried mango. It grows loads in Ilocos, and I've heard that people from Cebu import it (because no one likes to eat it locally) to dry it for export.

Anyhow, I just ate some soup with patola-- the gourd that eventually becomes luffah scrub. Too much black pepper cough cough.

So I had to rebound and eat some coconut jam off a spoon yum.


----------



## mariacallas

*hugs you and smears you all over with apple mango jyus* 

edit: There is NO such thing as too much black pepper! nomnomnom


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Dtergent

There is such a thing as too much black pepper and it always happens in miswa.

I just had a hot steaming cup of chocolate-ah, which is the less good version of chocolate espeso. The shop ran out of the thick stuff, and the new girl doesn't make it as good. I got the big cup to compensate, and now I'm hyper as fuck.

And I had some vegetable curry with chapati. The chapati I dipped into the chocolate after a bit.


----------



## mariacallas

Yumm...for dinner today made my favorite simple green bean dish...chopped green beans sauteed with onion, tomatoes, ground pork and some oyster sauce (birds eye pepper is a mainstay in all my meals! )






Tonight I ate it with some kielbasa, than for dessert I had a small banana and a plum. Winner!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

chicken curry w/cauliflower and green beans over quinoa


----------



## sunyata

some kind and loving folks made me my favorite food:


*CHEESEBURGERS!!!!*


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Our grill is being used tomorrow (finally!)...buffalo burgers with blue cheese and vegetable skewers on the menu! I know what we are eating Mon-Friday.  Planning ahead makes eating a balanced diet MUCH easier.  I am playing with different salad and dressing recipes this year.


----------



## Morphling

Vegetarian Paella!  nothing betta


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am a fan of paella.


----------



## fizzle

Home made cookie dough :D


----------



## ThaiDie4

Healthy food!!!

Lowfat cottage cheese with fresh pineapple  yum.


----------



## artaxerxes

mariacallas said:


> Yumm...for dinner today made my favorite simple green bean dish...chopped green beans sauteed with onion, tomatoes, ground pork and some oyster sauce (birds eye pepper is a mainstay in all my meals! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I ate it with some kielbasa, than for dessert I had a small banana and a plum. Winner!



Mmm. Tonight, I made flash-sautéed chinese string beans (the long ones) with soy/ginger/lime. Bulgar wheat w/pine nuts/pink peppercorns/cardamom on the side.  

You'd think that the peppercorns and cardamom wouldn't work with bulgar… those two spices, plus a couple of cloves, work best cooked with white basmati rice. But they work great with bulgar as well. Just skip the addition of the cloves.

I just love bulgar so much, always have. My mom used to make it with cheap flank steak and a dijon mustard/green peppercorn sauce.… I never get tired of bulgar. As a pilaf, or a hot or cold salad. I eat it almost as frequently as basmati/jasmine rice, or quinoa. Grains with every meal. Mmm, quinoa. 

Speaking of basmati, does anyone here love the baby brown basmati? I get it from a co-op grocery near my neighborhood. Their grains are always fresh because they sell tons of it weekly to the vegans and macrobio's. They are some grain-loving motherfuckers over there. And I love them for it. Fresh herbs, teas and spices in bulk too and they're splendidly fresh. 

Try the baby brown basmati if you can find it in your area. It's nutty and complex and the mouth-feel is similar to black (forbidden) rice. Very tasty.


----------



## mariacallas

^Those chinese string beans sound deeeeeliciousssss! ^^


----------



## ThaiDie4

Those green beans look tasty, Mariacallas.

Ok guys, this was my attempt at eating healthy for a whole day! lol.

*Breakfast:* 2 hardboiled eggs with a little bit of salt and pepper, a fruit-kabob with fresh pineapple and green grapes! Water to drink.






*Snack: * snack-sized bag of Sunchips and bottle of water.

*Lunch\Dinner:* A salad with mixed greens, baby carrots, grape tomatoes, lowfat cheddar cheese, green peas, white meat chicken and low fat balsamic vingirette. YUM! (i lovveee the little tomatos). Unsweeted black tea with mint and lemon to drink.






Then I gave in and had a spoonful of my mom's baked speghetti (it was tempting me all day in the fridge.)

*Dessert:* A Weight Watchers coffee ice cream popsicle.

I'll probably have a 100 calorie pack of popcorn later.

^ Does that sound healthy??


----------



## romaniaK

fresh mozzarella and tomatoes  ... and drank blue powerade.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

SALAD FOR SUPPER: spinach leaves, red pepper, shredded carrot, shredded red cabbage, cucumber, minced garlic, bulgar, pumpkin and sunflower seeds, slivered almonds, dried cranberries w/sliced grilled pork loin chop (marinaded in teriyaki) tossed with olive oil and balsamic vinegar and fresh ground pepper.

I wish I took a photo.  It was very colourful. and delicious!


----------



## Georgie25

my meals today were:

breakfast : nothing

lunch: 3 pretzels

dinner: shrimp and corn

right now: a banana


----------



## mariacallas

Hehe thanks ThaiDie! That salad looks super yummy, and I love hardboiled eggs as a quick snack. I think I eat waay too many eggs...Lovin the pictures guys.


----------



## mariacallas

Just ate roasted pistachios in the shell...so good.  Cant...stop...!


----------



## sunyata

sitting here at the counter while my mom cooks some chicken in some awesome tomato sauce and starts to heat up the water for some homemade spinach raviolis

ohhhhhhhhh my god i'm so starving this is going to be awesome


----------



## ThaiDie4

Sounds delicious! ^^

Day 2 of being healthy.

*Breakfast:* a cup of all-bran cereal with 1% milk, and low-fat cherry yogurt. Green tea.

*Lunch:* 2 bowls of Vegetable Chicken soup. a mini muffin for desert < (prob not the best choice). Water.

*Dinner:* A ham and turkey sandwich with green peppers, onion, lettuce, tomato, low fat Swiss cheese and mustard on rye bread and some grapes. Water.






^ I know, not the best pic.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yeah that sammie looks depressing 

I can't remember what I ate all day but for supper we had grilled turkey burgers w/guacamole, sliced red onion and spinach leaves on toasted 100% whole wheat roll, 3 bean and sweet corn salad.  There is more to that salad but I am too lazy to post the recipe.

Dessert: oatmeal cannabutter cookie


----------



## Dave

/me is jealous. Cannabutter rules.

I was lazy for supper, and just barbecued some Tofurkey Sun-Dried Tomato 'Smokies', and threw together a kitchen sink salad. Gets the job done, but isn't all that interesting.


----------



## fizzle

sunyata said:


> sitting here at the counter while my mom cooks some chicken in some awesome tomato sauce and starts to heat up the water for some homemade spinach raviolis
> 
> ohhhhhhhhh my god i'm so starving this is going to be awesome



mmmm I'm going to your place for dinner, homemade ravioli sounds amazing! :D


----------



## ThaiDie4

Breakfast: An egg w\ a little bit of cheese and green peppers, a fiber\granola bar and some grapes.

Snack: Grapes and pretzels.

Snack # 2: grapes and pretzels again (hehe)

Dinner: Stirfry of chicken, black beans, rice, green peppers, onions, tomato, a bit of salsa mixed in and ground pepper. yum yum!


----------



## ThaiDie4

ehhh i feel like im the only idiot who takes pictures of their food lol. but i enjoy reporting what i ate! it holds me accountable I suppose, even though no one is really keeping tabs on it.

Breakfast: Rice krispies cereal w\ 1% milk

Lunch: Summer salad! Lettuce, turkey, tomatos, carrots, strawberries (yum!!! they are soooo good), cottage cheese and a bit of reduced fat\calorie ranch.

100 calorie cookie pack for dessert


----------



## sunyata

pizza with extra cheese and pepperoni, green pepper, kalamata olives, red peppers, mushrooms, onions, spinach, and lots of olive oil :D


----------



## euphoria

grilled chicken marinated in italian dressing, yellow and green squash tossed w/ olive oil, sea salt and pepper then grilled, brown rice, a couple coronas w/ lime


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ThaiDie4 said:


> ehhh i feel like im the only idiot who takes pictures of their food lol...


I appreciate it.  My attention span is limited.  I like pictures.

What I ate/drank/inhaled today:
2 coffees w/fat free half and half
1 BL Lime
joint
5 falafel
2 BL Lime
hits from a pipe
1/2 small bag Dirty sweet potato chips
Potato salad with cucumber and dill (I made), 
Hobo stew (potato, carrot, onion, bacon, ground beef, ketchup and mustard thrown in a roaster and put on a fire.  Soon to be brother in law made at his house...it had potential).
2 BL Lime beer
Grande decaf nonfat caramel macchiato ( I feel like an asshole saying this order aloud)
2 chocolate chip cookies
hits from a pipe
1 slice of deli peppercorn turkey
1/2 big bag baked cheddar cheese and bacon potato chips
1 big bowl of Banana Walnut Bliss cereal
water

Hmmm, looking at that list it was a potato kind of day.  I take Sundays off.


----------



## Dtergent

I too take photos of my food






Just cooked me some tofu with various garden greens, long beans and okra. Tofu was marinated in some ground onions, garlic, green mango, local lime leaves, Thai basil, and pink guava. I also added a hot little pepper. I put a bit of mascobado (raw) sugar and sea salt. And a sprinkle of black sesame seeds.

This I wrapped in betel leaves which were pre-soaked. Holy yes!


----------



## mariacallas

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I appreciate it.  My attention span is limited.  I like pictures.



Same here. I loove pictures. I'll be taking more soon.
This morning I ate kimchi and soft boiled eggs (dont go "eewing" on me, its fucking good, all my Korean students eat this for breakfast!) and a couple of german frankfurters.


----------



## Dtergent

Haha, did you eat the soft eggs with sarsi/sarsaparilla?


----------



## mariacallas

Never   But now that I think about it, I want an ice cold Sarsi!


----------



## ThaiDie4

All-bran cereal with skim milk and cut up strawberries  






Ok, so I've been making diet changes for the past week, and I told myself I wouldn't be a slave to the scale..

...but I weighed myself this morning..

lost 3 lb   

horray!!!!


----------



## bagochina

Toasted American Cheese [white] on Wheat

Peace,
Seedless


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

grilled teriyaki marinaded chicken
red and yellow peppers, onions grilled on skewers (brushed with olive oil, fresh ground pepper)
potato salad with cucumber and dill (olive oil, white wine vinegar, dijon mustard is the dressing NO MAYO )




Are the charred bits a carcinogen?  Or is that just on beef?  I think the burnt bits are the best!


----------



## Pillthrill

Wow some of the things you guys eat doesn't look good to me at all. Perhaps because healthy isn't in my vocabulary.  
Pringles Sticks...honey something. They are salty, buttery, sweet crackers. I had no idea they would be that good. Plus a Dr. Pepper


----------



## euphoria

congrats thaidie.... i need to get back in the swing of things... since i quit working out every day and eating healthy i've gained back my stomach flab i worked so hard to get off..  blahhh

this thread has some good ideas im going to copy all your recipes. you guys inspire me to cook


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

miss firefighter, 
Negative thoughts are energy draining.  Positive messages trapped in your head won't stress you out.  So think some premium thoughts!



ThaiDie4 said:


> .but I weighed myself this morning..lost 3 lb


No buts required.  Good job on changing the way you feed your body.  Continue to commit to a lifelong exercise routine.  You are a runner.  RUN!  I sleep so much better after a work-out AND I feel better in the morning.   Don't you?

Hey, I weigh myself every Wednesday morning naked after my morning dump.   Sexy that up in a photo!  I am not THAT brave to shun the scale altogether and gauge my weight by the size of my clothes!  Weighing yourself once a week is healthy.  I _used_ to weigh myself daily sometimes morning and night.  Insane behaviour.  I am a recovering binge eater.  After 7 months of weekly therapy, I FINALLY have a healthy relationship with myself, food, and self image :D


----------



## Dave

I think that it's just red meat that has the char-carcinogen, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Pillthrill

Sour Punch Staws. Not healthy I know, but weight wise I can afford it. Has anyone had these things? I have eaten 3 packages in the last 7 days!


----------



## mariacallas

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> miss firefighter,
> Negative thoughts are energy draining.  Positive messages trapped in your head won't stress you out.  So think some premium thoughts!



Quoted for ze truth!


----------



## Mehm

awesome looking food!  D, that tofu looks extravagant /drool

I don't think I ate enough today..I'll go fix a protein smoothie in a bit.

had
3 eggs
3 pieces of turkey bacon
two squaw bread with peanut butter and jelly
piece of foccacia bread with olive oil and vinegar
seared ahi sandwhich


----------



## ThaiDie4

firefighter said:


> congrats thaidie.... i need to get back in the swing of things... since i quit working out every day and eating healthy i've gained back my stomach flab i worked so hard to get off..  blahhh
> 
> this thread has some good ideas im going to copy all your recipes. you guys inspire me to cook



Thank you sweetie! Yah, 3 lbs. is really no visiable difference, but I'm feeling more confident in knowing I'm making changes!

And I know how you feel. A few years ago I lost 30 lb. on Weight Watchers only to gain 15 of them back over the past 3 years. The good news is, if you suceeded at doing it once, you know you can do it again! Keep us updated, you can be an inspiration to me as I'm just getting back in the swing of things too.

I'm gonna have to copy a few of these recipes myself. I'm getting bored with my foods


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Pillthrill said:


> Sour Punch Staws. Not healthy I know, but weight wise I can afford it. Has anyone had these things? I have eaten 3 packages in the last 7 days!


Weight wise I can eat junk too but I haven't eaten those in at least 10 years.  I fail to see the nutritional value.  You are in the wrong thread, girl.


----------



## jackie jones

Acai juice and fresh strawberries.

And Pill, I love sour punch straws! I have an addiction to sour candy... I ate two pouches of habiro bears the other day... yummy.


----------



## ivoryline

for breakfast i ate 1 apple and 1 orange
for lunch i ate  a salad with alfalfa sprouts, baby spinach, tomatoes, little ring of red onion, 1/2 an avocado, carrots, celery, cucumber, raw baby bella mushrooms and a custom balsamic vinegar/evoo/(hefty amount)poppy seeds/basil/pepper dressing.
for dinner a can of chunk light tuna with a teaspoon of natural mayonnaise and tabasco sauce on 2 all natural multi-grain wafer crackers.

 i am a huge health nut bordering on orthorexia!! i cant figure out if this is bad or good


----------



## The Real Fatman

a few pieces of beef jerky and some water, bout to hit the defac grab me some steak and lobster or crablags.


----------



## euphoria

Yes positive thinking is what always helps me lose weight, feel happy, and be healthy... i think i need to try some of that more often 

I'm going to the grocery store later and I'm trying out some of these delicious recipes y'all have goin on here... too bad I don't have a grill at my apartment. Grilled meat/veggies are my favorite, and you can make so many delicious grilled recipes....


----------



## mariacallas

Wow I ate a looot tonight. There was a lunch and dinner party at home (while I was at work) and so had lots of yummy leftovers.

I had...chicken breasts in bacon mushroom cream sauce  (this was unbelievably yummy and a bit too rich haha), salted duck egg, onion and tomato salad, and a local vegetable dish that can only be described as a "Filipino ratatouille" hahaha. 

Now I'm eating three slices of fresh pineapple for dessert. Hmmmm......


----------



## Dtergent

A mango... Our house is under mango assault. Everyone is dumping their mango harvests here! :D That's a good thing.


----------



## mariacallas

Can I come over with my car and fill the trunk with mangoes? Kthx!!! 

Right now, I am eating two huge pieces of sweet corn, freshly boiled, with herb butter and some homemade pesto...yummmmmmmmm


----------



## mariacallas

For dinner, ate calamari with various dips (dill mustard, Knorr seasoning, hehe) and a tasty beef, asparagus and cauliflower mushroom cream soup. Dessert was two ripe juicy mangoes eaten with my hands.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

You and the mango!
Try this recipe:


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

2 cups of coffee w/fat free half and half
2 slices of 100% whole wheat toast with natural unsalted smooth peanut butter
banana
tall glass of 100% grapefruit juice


----------



## mariacallas

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> You and the mango!
> Try this recipe:



Hahaha you are psychic , because I love melons too. Looks good and I will try that.
One of these days they will find I have morphed into a huge mango in my bed


----------



## sunyata

fresh mozzarella, raw spinach, and pineapple


----------



## fizzle

mariacallas said:


> One of these days they will find I have morphed into a huge mango in my bed



Then I will come and eat you! I love mango :D 

PI, that looks amazing!


----------



## mariacallas

^^hahahaha that made me LOL!


----------



## Dtergent

Hmm hmm I made some tamarind sauce from tamarind pulp and roasted chilis/tomatoes/onions/garlic. I ate this with some leaves from a lettuce tree, which I stuffed with various veggies.

After this I ate 3 piayas. It's a flaky native flatbread type of thing stuffed with raw sugar and butter and topped with sesame seeds.


----------



## sunyata

mariacallas said:


> One of these days they will find I have morphed into a huge mango in my bed


LMAO! Like an indonesian version of Kafka's Metamorphosis? :D

I just ate two bowls of cereal and 35g whey protein. Mmmm breakfast


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

BBQ chicken breast
grilled veggies (yellow and green squash, cherry tomato, orange pepper, red onion)
green bean and carrot salad (I can scan the recipe if anyone desires)
water


----------



## Dtergent

A "burger" made of banana heart
And a vegetarian pizza


----------



## ThaiDie4

Finally, my mom went to the grocery store  I was getting really fuckin tired of Lean Cusines.
Salmon with a ginger glaze, luinguini with grilled veggies and a bit of olive oil. Cantalope for desert 


And thank you for the kind words and encouragement *P.I. *:D Your lifestyle is that of which I'd love to achieve! I agree, a workout does make you feel better (although i've only worked out like twice in the past 2 weeks, gah!)


----------



## mariacallas

Just ate two small packs of Korean laver (dried and seasoned seaweed) .....I want moar but I'm at work and thats all I had !


----------



## sunyata

more cereal and whey I'm addicted


----------



## KStoner6tb

5 jumbo scrambled eggs with lots of salt and pepper, and a link of sausage on the side...I may feel my arteries backing up as we speak...healthy baby


----------



## mariacallas

A huge bowl of really realllly spicy hot and sour soup with tons of ginger, garlic and pepper....I am having the sniffles and this soup is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Ximot

lettuce with olives, added brewer's yeast on top. 

smoked salmon

asparagus

and some ice-cream later. i don't usualyl eat ice-cream but i was at my parents' and that always calls for a treat


----------



## KStoner6tb

Ximot said:


> lettuce with olives, added brewer's yeast on top.
> 
> smoked salmon
> 
> asparagus
> 
> and some ice-cream later. i don't usualyl eat ice-cream but i was at my parents' and that always calls for a treat



What kind of icecream?  I'm a huuuge icecream nut


----------



## sunyata

oh my gosh my new favorite food

kalamata olive hummus

OHHHHhuunnnnnggggggggggggghhhhh its so good.


----------



## mariacallas

Olive anything is pure win.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

sunyata said:


> kalamata olive hummus


Use hummus and add spices instead of mayo for tuna salad...YUM!


----------



## sunyata

^ yes and avocado on any sandwhich is a must!


----------



## Nibiru

A salad made of stuff I grew: Orach, spinach, young lettuce, chervil, parsley and mustard greens.


----------



## sunyata

oh my god oh my god oh my god guys (and girls)

I'm about to eat some roast beef and gravy and homemade potato dumplins

and some veggies


oh my god oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

**DROOLS**


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

bison burger (no bun)
grilled veggies (mushroom, cherry tomato, red and orange pepper, red onion, yellow and green squash)
red hot slaw (no mayo...non fat greek yogurt)

I am committed to expanding my salad menu this summer. I have 4 new ones under my apron.
Recipes can be provided upon request


----------



## mariacallas

For dinner last night , I had super delicious calamari (I was ravenous and still took the time to take this picture!   That is some sort of homemade spicy shrimp paste sauce on the side (trust me, its delicious with the calamari but im sure many of you will think otherwise ) We also ate it with the usual worcestershire sauce and some tartar sauce. 





I ate it with a spicy vegetable soup , some rice (BAD!) and had two not quite ripe mangoes for dessert . I was so damn full


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I like the tentacles not the rings.  Deep fried YUM!


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

Smoked Salmon with Cottage Cheese and capers in a wholemeal crunchy roll


----------



## mariacallas

Really spicy chicken shawarma from the Persian grill across my office....omg. So good. So messy to eat at work! GRRR. But worth it!


----------



## Pillthrill

Looks good mariacallas.  
Strawberry smoothie


----------



## cocamatic

I had a salad with beets and vicodins.


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

Green salad with added avocados and a yogurt drink


----------



## mariacallas

Dinner....longganisa and boiled beef shank with vegetables soup. Dessert was mango ice cream. Tomorrow is the start of my no white stuff diet (no rice, sugar, bread, pasta etc.) as I've been VERY lax lately and have to get back on track again!
Dtergent...thank you for listening to my whining


----------



## Dtergent

Didn't sound like whining to me 

Just eating some stir fry with tofu.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

cheese omelet
3 slices of turkey bacon
2 slice of dry wheat toast
orange juice

typical Sunday brekkie


----------



## Noodle

:D


----------



## Dave

1/3 of a ripe pineapple blended with two sprigs of kale (stem and all) and a scoop of hemp powder. Not undelicious, but I was hoping for more of a dessert flavour. /sigh


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

pork loin w/sage and apples (slow cooker)
oven roasted red potatoes w/garlic, rosemary, olive oil, and grated parmesan
salad (mixed greens, yellow pepper, shredded carrot, cucumber, pumpkin seeds, dried cranberries tossed in EVOO and balsamic vinegar)


----------



## Ressur

^ holy crap that sounds good.  I decided today that I am fasting for the next 72 hours.  I eat nothing until Thursday 4pm eastern time.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

It was good.  
Why the fast?


----------



## Ressur

I've had a couple weeks of really eating shitty and drinking margaritas.  Getting into some bad eating habits again.  I need to cleanse my body, I'll be exercising at least twice a day.  One stint of cardio and one of lifting.  Mainly doing it to regain my focus.  I even look at fast food and I gain weight.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Why starve ahem _cleanse_yourself to pay penance for your caloric overload?   Get over it 
Get back on track with healthy EATING and ramp up your exercise routine.

I am fond of chicken wings, pizza, and beer.  I eat/drink this stuff monthly and don't feel bad about it.  Of course, if I did not exercise those calories would have a lasting impact.


----------



## Ressur

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Why starve ahem _cleanse_yourself to pay penance for your caloric overload?   Get over it



   Lol, am I that transparent. You're sweet, but there is no changing my mind on this one.  My biggest motivation will be a good jump start.  I've got 3 gallons of spring water, 2 of gatorade and a hand full of lemons for lemon water in the am. Thursday night I'll have one of your salads though.  

 (I bet after 3 days off it will be the best fn salad I've ever tasted lol)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Nah, I have been there. 
It takes retraining of the brain to stop thinking and acting like that.

After not eating for days, ANYTHING will be the best f'en whatever LOL!


----------



## mariacallas

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> pork loin w/sage and apples (slow cooker)
> oven roasted red potatoes w/garlic, rosemary, olive oil, and grated parmesan
> salad (mixed greens, yellow pepper, shredded carrot, cucumber, pumpkin seeds, dried cranberries tossed in EVOO and balsamic vinegar)



Love pork with sage and apples...I'd eat all of that in a heartbeat (except for the potatoes, apples and dried cranberries..I'm on induction phase right now  and so NO carbs except from vegetables! )


----------



## spacefacethebassace

A hostess cupcake, the last of a bit of pho, and a bowl of honey nut cheerios


----------



## Mehm

4 pieces of bacon, four eggs fried in the bacon grease, apple sauce, and a beer

mmmm, calories


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Damn, that sounds good. I had a couple of three day marinaded chicken legs, a steamed bun (some chinese thing), and some similarly well marinaded pork, with a salad tossed with balsamic vinegar, and a beer.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Marinaded the rest of the cooked pork loin in teriyaki sauce for a stir fry with red and yellow pepper, onion, garlic, ginger, shredded carrot, and shelled edemame over brown rice.

The left over roasted potatoes I made into hash browns and will use them in the hash brown quiche which we will have for dinner tomorrow.

I am a domestic goddess.


----------



## ThaiDie4

I love hash browns :D

Gatorade and liquid antiboditics for me. yummm *gag*


----------



## KStoner6tb

ThaiDie4 said:


> I love hash browns :D
> 
> Gatorade and liquid antiboditics for me. yummm *gag*



You know you like that liquid amoxicillin...tasty stuff right there!

Well the gatorade's good at least...right?


----------



## Dtergent

I'd love to invade your place for dinner PI! :D


----------



## the_ketaman

Some fruit juice with pineapple, pear, orange, peach, passionfruit and I know im not gonna spell this right but paupau? juice. Bloody awesome I think.

Any im about to do the complete opposite and have a kitkat lol i dont eat chocolate that often though so its all good.


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

the_ketaman said:


> Some fruit juice with pineapple, pear, orange, peach, passionfruit and I know im not gonna spell this right but paupau? juice. Bloody awesome I think.
> 
> Any im about to do the complete opposite and have a kitkat lol i dont eat chocolate that often though so its all good.


*You mean this?* http://www.daleysfruit.com.au/fruit pages/pawpaw.htm

You made me laugh with this>and I know im not gonna spell this right *but paupau? *, cos people make jokes about my spelling and pronounciation but you beat me by far!!

Besides that, that indeed sounds awsome!!


----------



## spacefacethebassace

I had a banging breakfast this morning...a homemade redeye (that's a cup of coffee with a double shot of espresso dropped in it), then gallo pinto with pico de gallo, four slices of avocado, and fried plantains...mmmm bitch!


----------



## Mehm

just raisin bran with soy milk so far.  I'm still hungry though


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

A roast with vegies and a fruit blended drink


----------



## spacefacethebassace

This thread needs more action...we're all eating and drinking all the time. I recently took a sip from a cup of hot black coffee


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

Dandelion granules tea and a rasberry and apple fruit drink


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Mixed bean salad


----------



## mariacallas

Just ate a local homemade soup called "sinigang" (similar to Indonesian sayur asam, Vietnamese canh chua and Thailand's tom yam) .....hahaha history lesson.

Anyway its yummy soft pork stewed with tamarind, green pepper, tomatoes, onions, daikon, water spinach and yardlong beans. Perfect comfort food for this hot humid night!


----------



## ThaiDie4

watch me stuff my face with watermelon!!!! yummmm.


----------



## Clean_Cut

Currently having a green tea, decaffienated ofcourse!


----------



## mariacallas

Very cute Thaidai!!!! I was seriously considering having my picture taken while eating a ripe juicy mango butttttt......we shall see hahahaha. It is very messy!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

CHEESY 3 bean and brown rice enchiladas


----------



## spork

Banana


----------



## ThaiDie4

mariacallas said:


> Very cute Thaidai!!!! I was seriously considering having my picture taken while eating a ripe juicy mango butttttt......we shall see hahahaha. It is very messy!



Thank youuu!  rock that mango girl, the messier the better!!  You are going to turn INTO a mango if you are not careful


----------



## KStoner6tb

Banana bread flavored oatmeal with a couple cups of strong black coffee and some juice.


----------



## Dtergent

Vegetable tawa masala and some lemongrass tea yum yum


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Ham @ cheese sammich


----------



## mariacallas

Sauteed oyster mushrooms with garlic, onions, and shrimp. YUM


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Chicken curry w/cauliflower, chickpeas, and black currants.


----------



## Fuzzehskittlez

last thing i ate was...a half a pizza a day and a half ago.


----------



## Dtergent

Giant slice of chocolate cake


----------



## mariacallas

^I know where you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

Except the two above me, the others sound very interesting meals!

A warm glass of water with a slice of fresh ginger!
Avocado with a bit of olive oil and mint.
Yogurt with forrest berries.


----------



## Raillery

bacon and lipton iced tea


----------



## ThaiDie4

Just picked up some fresh produce from the orchard down the road 

I ate corn on the cob and steamed green beans with a pinch of sea salt and ground pepper! YUM.

A big, juicy piece of watermelon for dessert


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

lasagna...YUM!


----------



## mariacallas

ThaiDie4 said:


> I ate corn on the cob and steamed green beans with a pinch of sea salt and ground pepper! YUM.



I loooove that. Over the weekend I ate many things...also steamed corn on the cob with lotsa butter and yummy cheese  (i know...overload! But soo good )... And for Fathers Day my family and I ate in our favorite Japanese restaurant and had oysters teppanyaki, the freshest salmon sashimi I've EVER had, fried soft beancurd with sweet vinegared soy sauce, edamame , shrimp tempura, two other dishes I forget the name.. (hehe)

I really really really want salmon sashimi right nao


----------



## spacefacethebassace

WE made strawberry yogurt in my microbiology lab, so I had a strawberry parfait and a ginger beer, YUM!


----------



## laurengotdatfire

LoveAlways said:


> Sorry guys...but there's *nothing * better than chocolate cake for breakfast!



"Dad is great, he gives us the chocolate cake!" 
Someone please know what this is from so I don't feel like a dumbass  

Just drank a small cup of juice with some pepcid AC crushed up and mixed in. Delicious, eh?


----------



## PARooolller

Sockeye Salmon fillets with Peppers, onions, and broccoli


----------



## cocamatic

Metabolic Drive shake with ground up golden flax seeds.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

tortilla chips and guac
grilled steak
grilled veggies
green salad
many beer


----------



## mariacallas

sauteed mushrooms with three cheese and garlic dip......omg. YUM. 
Than I had cappuccino ice cream....


----------



## spacefacethebassace

A cup of black coffee and a bowl of Frosted Flakes with skim milk. Soooo American.


----------



## Dtergent

Whole wheat pasta with tomato sauce

I don't usually dig whole wheat noodles but this one was.. alright


----------



## cocamatic

Just had rye with veggies... ooooooooo ya rockin teh whole grainz!


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

^^^You sound healthy by the things that you eat!



I had a 1kg of Yoghourt On The Go (liquid) Wildberry! Very nice!


----------



## Dtergent

Garden greens (lupo, malunggay, talinum, ivy gourd) sauteed in olive oil with garlic and onions. Quick, easy, finish with sea salt

 Mmmeow


----------



## Rectify

A multivitamin followed by pistachios and a pepsi followed by coffee.


----------



## den3ial

cooked shrimp with cocktail sauce after a long workout and run. delicious!


----------



## Dave

2 cups broccoli florets, cooked al dente, lightly dressed with olive oil, salt and pepper
A large salad of romaine, cucumbers and nasty fridge tomatoes, dressed with low-cal Italian dressing
1.5 cups leftover coleslaw
0.5 cups leftover German potato salad (think vinegar dressing rather than mayo/eggs)
3 organic, free range eggs, fried over-well (by accident) in olive oil

Pretty much whatever I could find lying around as my post-workout meal. Before that was a recovery shake, which only makes it so that I don't try to eat my own arm on the way home from the gym.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

couscous w/toasted almonds and black currants
thai yellow curry chicken


----------



## spacefacethebassace

A live human fetus and a cup of strong black coffee.


----------



## mariacallas

A huge steaming mug of strong ginger tea, with the juice of half a lemon. So good.


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

A yougurt drink-and Earl Grey!


----------



## leigh12

migoreng noodle

think i shoulda left the chilli sauce out , gona pay for it in the mornin


----------



## Dtergent

Made some pizzas from stuff in the garden!

So good


----------



## mariacallas

Wow looks gewd. Tell me how you made the crusts and what are on top of the pizzas!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

2 Kashi multigrain waffles w/natural peanut butter


----------



## PARooolller

4 egg whites, 1 whole egg, bowl of oatmeal mixed with a packet of grits.


----------



## andenicky

Kale, avocado, onion and clover sprout salad topped with a spoonful of raw honey, lemon juice, dash of cayanne and dash of sea salt. I also had the most amazing raw lemon bars, cup of fresh cracked macadamia nuts, cup of degelt noor dates, spoonful of honey and the juice of 3 lemons


----------



## PARooolller

6-8 ozs lean chicken breast marinaded in hot sauce and buffalo wing sauce.


----------



## cocamatic

Had a shake with banana, raspberry, blueberry and whey.


----------



## Dtergent

mariacallas said:


> Wow looks gewd. Tell me how you made the crusts and what are on top of the pizzas!



The crust was wheat flour, salt, sugar, olive oil, yeast, and a bit of rice flour..

One has caramelized onions, sauteed leeks, talinum leaves. The other has tomatoes stewed with oregano and onions (wif a bit of garlic), basil leaves on top.

I forgot to put the squash flowers in  But it was fun! Cooked them on top of banana leaves a la bibingka.

Just made another pizza this afternoon, the leek one, and spread some 2-bean hummus below everything. I also added some mushrooms and water buffalo cheese for the cheese eaters around moi.

:D


----------



## mariacallas

I love water buffalo cheese.  Im trying to upload a pic of the super delicious local ceviche I just ate from my phone, but the file is too large!


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

Dtergent said:


> Made some pizzas from stuff in the garden!
> 
> So good



That looks awsome! :D
my chicken and salad and large bottle of soda water, seems insignificant now seen that!


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

cocamatic said:


> Had a shake with banana, raspberry, blueberry and whey.




That sounds so refreshing!!:D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

curried chicken salad w/currants and shredded carrot plus spinach leaves on multigrain bread
strawberry non fat greek yogurt w/almonds, ground flax, and fresh blueberries
water
green tea

My typical work week lunch


----------



## KStoner6tb

2 large, boneless, skinless chicken breasts cooked on the Foreman grill.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Homemade bean, cheese, and vegetable quesadilla, a glass of homemade rice beer/wine/fermented alcoholic drink, and a couple of fingers of whiskey on the rocks.


----------



## cocamatic

Homemade chicken soup with lots of veggies and wheat toast with olive oil.


----------



## ThaiDie4

^ Some of you people need to come over and make me dinner!!! yummy.

I had a protien bar.  It was pretty good, but nothing exciting.


----------



## Dtergent

Lazy bones fried some tofu tonight and ate a mango.

Now drinking a tall glass of tea made with coriander, cardamom, and fennel seeds.


----------



## PARooolller

3 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 2 servings of grits, coffee, a plethora of vitamins.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

2 grilled chicken breasts about 2 hours apart followed by a big bag of jalapeno cheddar potato chips which I bought for my man...not healthy but this gal has got to have her salt and fat each month.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Spaghetti with meat sauce


----------



## mariacallas

Picture time. It was my dads birthday and there was tons of food....
Angus steak (I ate the whole thing...lulz) with garlic rice....sinful.





Fettuccine with chorizo, italian sausage, garlic, capers and pomodoro sauce 





And we had two cakes...a Mango cream cake (I ate a slice) and an Oreo cake (didnt touch it, no more space )





SO...FULL!!!! Diet starts on Monday.


----------



## Pander Bear

mmmmm, pomodoro!


----------



## Bearlove

Ate - mixed fruit salad (fresh) with yogurt and a weetabix for carbs - Drank a HUGE vodka n diet coke (*'_'*) haha its the Forth of July ....


----------



## KStoner6tb

Maria, that steak seriously looks delicious.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

coffee
egg white omelet on dry whole wheat english muffin
3 beer
weed
turkey burger with guacamole (no bun)
grilled yellow, red, orange, peppers and onions
3 beer
weed
cheetos
sour skittles
slice of thin crust pizza with sausage and pepperoni
1 beer

yesterday started off healthy and this morning gastrointestinal upset...
typical Saturday into Sunday


----------



## mariacallas

KStoner6tb said:


> Maria, that steak seriously looks delicious.



It was seriously orgasmic too. Mmmm..... There's nothing like biting into a thick, juicy, fatty steak. 

I just ate 2 cheesy scrambled eggs and some kimchi for dinner. (yup, I think I said earlier this is a good combination!)

Than I had queso ice cream for dessert. Yum. Last hurrah! For on Monday..I pay for my dietary sins.


----------



## Dtergent

mariacallas, that pasta looks yum!






Lunch! The rice is black rice (together with some rice, because the texture can be a bit too much), which turns purple when you cook.

Below is a vegetable stew made with garden stuff. The liquid was made from rice washing liquid (an organic farmer told me they do this down south), and combined with reduced mushroom stock. In it are lots of garlic and onions, small eggplants, okra, snake beans, lupo leaves, and carrots (I don't grow carrots though, just found those in the refrigerator).

On the right is some milkfish (my dad's food) baked on banana leaves with some tomato, lemongrass, leeks, garlic, and onions. Some soy sauce, sesame oil, and chopped Vietnamese coriander on top.


----------



## mariacallas

^I would devour those in a second (except the rice..) I'm on streect diet now


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

Dtergent said:


> mariacallas, that pasta looks yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch! The rice is black rice (together with some rice, because the texture can be a bit too much), which turns purple when you cook.
> 
> Below is a vegetable stew made with garden stuff. The liquid was made from rice washing liquid (an organic farmer told me they do this down south), and combined with reduced mushroom stock. In it are lots of garlic and onions, small eggplants, okra, snake beans, lupo leaves, and carrots (I don't grow carrots though, just found those in the refrigerator).
> 
> On the right is some milkfish (my dad's food) baked on banana leaves with some tomato, lemongrass, leeks, garlic, and onions. Some soy sauce, sesame oil, and chopped Vietnamese coriander on top.





Yah, but yours looks much healthier! I like the black rice too!:D

Had some almonds and various teas!


----------



## Changed

natural peanut butter and grape jelly sandwich w/ whole wheat bread, and a water.


----------



## KStoner6tb

around 15-18 oz of 90/10 ground hamburger meat.  JUst ate the meat by itself with some onion and jalapeno thrown in.


----------



## mariacallas

^That sounds yummy  I used to do that too...actually , we have a dish here called "picadillo" (from Spain) and its ground beef with onions, some peppers, peas, and cubed potatoes.


----------



## mariacallas

Yummy....my aunt came bearing gifts of smoked salmon today, so for for lunch I made a salad with some fantastic smoked salmon,  various greens , cherry tomatoes, shaved parmesan, lemon and cilantro, and our favorite creamy caesar dressing from a local store.





I can eat smoked salmon or salmon sashimi allllll day and never get sick of it...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

THAT looks delicious!


----------



## harley89

Cheese and branston pickle sandwich mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lostNfound

handful of raw almonds and a banana
it's bedtime so that's more than enough


----------



## Dtergent

That looks good, mariacallas!

Made lunch






May look the same as the last one, but this one was broccoli cooked in the juice of oyster mushroom, onions, tomatoes, garlic, and sambong (a local plant with similar flavor to sage) and then the ground mushroom (from which I took the juice) was also cooked with soy sauce and pepper and mixed in. 

I also mixed in two other kinds of mushrooms from the garden. One is called "tenga ng daga" or rat's ear (that's what it looks like) the other has no English word. Last thing in was the tender ends of the squash vine, as well as some little okra. 

It was quite flavorful.  mushrooms

Beside is a steamed milkfish (again) for my pa with a tree leaf with no English word.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

2 slices of low sodium deli turkey w/spinach leaves, cucumber, alfafa sprouts, horseradish mustard on whole wheat
1/2 cup non fat cottage cheese
water
green tea


----------



## Georgie25

Water: Always have a bottle of water near me at the computer which I fill up around 3 times a day (23.7oz bottle with the awesome sippy cup hole at top).

Cup O Noodles - Chicken Flavor. Yummmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

Dtergent said:


> That looks good, mariacallas!
> 
> Made lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May look the same as the last one, but this one was broccoli cooked in the juice of oyster mushroom, onions, tomatoes, garlic, and sambong (a local plant with similar flavor to sage) and then the ground mushroom (from which I took the juice) was also cooked with soy sauce and pepper and mixed in.
> 
> I also mixed in two other kinds of mushrooms from the garden. One is called "tenga ng daga" or rat's ear (that's what it looks like) the other has no English word. Last thing in was the tender ends of the squash vine, as well as some little okra.
> 
> It was quite flavorful.  mushrooms
> 
> 
> 
> Beside is a steamed milkfish (again) for my pa with a tree leaf with no English word.



^^^
That looks and sounds delicious and nutritious!! 


Kebabs served with Broccolli  

Broccolli

>920 g broccoli florets> 30 ml canola oil> 2 cloves garlic cloves, minced >60 ml reduced-sodium soy sauce>a bit of sugar if you like
>0.9 g ground ginger
>10 ml lemon juice
>70 g chopped almonds, toasted

In a nonstick skillet or wok, stir-fry broccoli in oil for 2 minutes or until crisp-tender. 
Add garlic; stir-fry for 1 minute. Stir in the soy sauce, sugar and ginger; cook for 1-2 minutes or until sugar is dissolved. 
Sprinkle with lemon juice and almonds.


Kebabs

>120 ml Dijon mustard
>60 ml honey
> 5 ml Worcestershire sauce
>2 g salt
>0.3 g pepper
>340 g beef sirloin steak, cut into 1 inch cubes

In a bowl, combine the mustard, honey, Worcestershire sauce, salt and pepper. Pour half of the sauce into a large resealable plastic bag; add beef cubes and toss to coat. Set remaining sauce aside.
Thread beef onto metal or soaked wooden skewers.  Grill, covered, over medium heat for 8-10 minutes


----------



## mariacallas

Homemade siomai in a nice garlicky pork broth with mushrooms and some vermicelli noodles. 
A huge mango for dessert.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

pork loin & 3 pepper stir fry over brown rice and edamame


----------



## Bearlove

Ate Grilled chicken and salad - Drank water with lemon juice.   (instead of take away / vodka)  Pretty healthy !


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

chicken fajita
6 layer dip with Scoops
watermelon margarita

Ole!


----------



## KStoner6tb

Heyyy mamacitaaaa!!


----------



## Bauer095

just made my dad and I some baked salmon fillet bits on crackers with a little dollop of guac and some sprouts on top (+strawberries and pinot), delectable


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Muscle Milk.


----------



## mariacallas

My moms callos alla madrilena -- ox tripe, chorizo, tomatoes, onions, garbanzos, pimiento stuffed olives,paprika....slow cooked the whooole day -- SO GOOD!!!!!


----------



## spork

boiled beets fresh from my aunty's garden


----------



## KStoner6tb

Chicken breast on the foreman grill with 100% whole wheat pasta!  Some Tony's seasoning on top. Yumm


----------



## Bearlove

^lol Im having chicken breast off the grill also with steamed veggies - I only bought my grill last month and love it


----------



## KStoner6tb

ahaha I've worn the black grilling surface off mine.  Someone said continued cooking with the grill is really bad for you??  Cancer-causing shit or something?  Anybody heard of this?


----------



## KStoner6tb

Yall are goin to love this..ground turkey browned stovetop with mixed vegetables, AND 5 whole boiled eggs(yes you read that correctly Maria, I'm come to the dark/gross side of eating the yolks as well)...mixed in a bowl hmmm tastey.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Your food looks boring...spice that shit up with colour and taste.

Grilled portobello mushroom burger
grilled asparagus w/lemon
spicy black beans and brown rice


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Your food looks boring...spice that shit up with colour and taste.
> 
> Grilled portobello mushroom burger
> grilled asparagus w/lemon
> spicy black beans and brown rice



taste takes too much skill and time.   Something I don't have and something I won't spend to make something.  :D

It's for fuel, not to please the tastebuds.  

I'll take one of your porto burgers though minus the bun with the esparagus, beans, and rice.  I mean, I like all that tasty stuff you've whipped up, but I just stick with the basics cookin at home.


----------



## RedLeader

General Tso's Chicken with steamed rice, 8 oz nonfat milk.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KStoner6tb said:


> taste takes too much skill and time.   Something I don't have and something I won't spend to make something.  :D
> 
> It's for fuel, not to please the tastebuds.
> 
> I'll take one of your porto burgers though minus the bun with the esparagus, beans, and rice.  I mean, I like all that tasty stuff you've whipped up, but I just stick with the basics cookin at home.


Yeah I get it.  However, I lam into taste, cooking, and presentation.
No bun for me most times.  I get my evening carbs from the veggies and rice.


----------



## Bearlove

Well today Ive had cerial with walnuts and fresh orange juice - having a spicey ocra stew with couscous for tea  (giving the forman grille a night off).

Dont know about the grilled food causing cancer?  Its either grill it and get cancer or dont and get heart disease etc -dammed if you do / dammed if you dont :0


----------



## mariacallas

KStoner6tb said:


> Yall are goin to love this..ground turkey browned stovetop with mixed vegetables, AND 5 whole boiled eggs(yes you read that correctly Maria, I'm come to the dark/gross side of eating the yolks as well)...mixed in a bowl hmmm tastey.



Hmmm...I really think I would love that....but I'd put a lot of pepper and maybe my favorite curry powder on it (I cant live without these two)
Proud of ya for going for the yolks !


----------



## mariacallas

Lately I've been drinking a lot of orange ginger juice (orange juice mixed with organic ginger brew granules) --- Its so good. Spicy kick. Tonight Im going to brew a huge pot of REAL ginger tea and drink the whole damn thing --- Im sick of drinking cold stuff.  Hot/warm liquids FTW.

I love you ginger.Wish I had some lemongrass...Dtergent, pahingi?


----------



## Bearlove

^Ginger,lemon, honey is now my evening drink of choice   - I find it really refreshing and feels like its doing you good!


----------



## mariacallas

^^I love the burrrn. Its so refreshing :D I sleep well too afterwards...


----------



## Pander Bear

im enjoying nice tall glasses of hibiscus tea now that I've gotten the goods from the farmers market.


----------



## CelesteEve

( I love Ginger lotions!!! I always smell like ginger)  OFF TOPIC but....i threw that in.  

Back to food.  I just had waffles for lunch with _Bunkleman's Pure Maple Syrup_.  I get it from the Bunkleman's (my cousins) farm up north in Wisconsin and its a.m.a.z.i.n.g.!


----------



## cocamatic

Dirty chai in a big huge bowl.  

Great for calcium....


----------



## Km013

raw broccoli
raspberries
can of tuna
greek yogurt
almonds

my diet has been on point lately


----------



## Bearlove

Grilled chicked, hummous, roast onions and chilies and cabbage/onion salad :D


----------



## Dtergent

mariacallas said:


> Lately I've been drinking a lot of orange ginger juice (orange juice mixed with organic ginger brew granules) --- Its so good. Spicy kick. Tonight Im going to brew a huge pot of REAL ginger tea and drink the whole damn thing --- Im sick of drinking cold stuff.  Hot/warm liquids FTW.
> 
> I love you ginger.Wish I had some lemongrass...Dtergent, pahingi?



FTI Market you get a whole bunch (human-arm-sized) for 30 pesos. They sell them too at Landmark. Or anywhere actually


----------



## mariacallas

^^Eye weel look next time im in Landmark!
Relatives came over for dinner, so we had moms osso bucco.....it was rib stickingly good. I know D.. I totally gave in after I told you I wasnt gonna eat beef anymore


----------



## mariacallas

Tostitos hint of lime tortilla chips and home made salsa --- very spicy!! Love it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Ciao Bella Coconut Sorbetto
High in saturated fat....so worth it.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Tender pork loin slow cooked in a crock pot with brown rice


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Did you cook or your mom? 
I have a delicious slow cooker recipe (Pork Loin w/Apple and Sage)
I can post it, if you so desire.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Did you cook or your mom?
> I have a delicious slow cooker recipe (Pork Loin w/Apple and Sage)
> I can post it, if you so desire.



Hahaha the crock pot is easy, even with my skillset!  I just add water, throw the loin in there, seal it up, turn it on, and let it go to town all day.  Is it a farily bland pork loin?  You bet your ass.

Yah let's see that recipe Mrs. Stewart!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

That is Betty Chronic to you, son.
Once I scan it, I'll post it.
Eating for fuel doesn't have to be bland.
I shall convert you and you will be pleased.


----------



## Dtergent

Some arabica coffee from the highest mountain of our country, black with some raw sugar (in a glass)
And some rambutan


----------



## Pillthrill

Carrots with some Ranch!! I can't believe I ate something remotely good for me!


----------



## mealltach

Miss Callas and Miss dtergent, I'm coming over to both of your houses for dinner.  *books flights* 

Seriously, your photos look divine.

As for me, I baked a loaf of organic multigrain bread today and I had a small piece of it with dinner - couldn't resist fresh out of the oven carbs!  I also had steamed veggies (asparagus, broccoli, and a wee bit of sweet potato) and steamed chicken breast with a low-fat curry sauce!  All of the above were organic, might I add.  Yummy!


----------



## mealltach

Oh and PI, pleeeeease post the recipe for that pork loin!  I want to make one in my slow cooker!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Pillthrill said:


> Carrots with some Ranch!! I can't believe I ate something remotely good for me!


Choose a better dip and then you're talking.

Will scan recipe this week


----------



## mariacallas

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Ciao Bella Coconut Sorbetto
> High in saturated fat....so worth it.



 Do you mean the saturated fat from the coconut itself? I wouldnt even worry about that saturated fat if I were you.


----------



## mariacallas

mealltach said:


> Miss Callas and Miss dtergent, I'm coming over to both of your houses for dinner.  *books flights*
> 
> Seriously, your photos look divine.
> 
> As for me, I baked a loaf of organic multigrain bread today and I had a small piece of it with dinner - couldn't resist fresh out of the oven carbs!  I also had steamed veggies (asparagus, broccoli, and a wee bit of sweet potato) and steamed chicken breast with a low-fat curry sauce!  All of the above were organic, might I add.  Yummy!



Come over anytime sweets 

I had some strawberries earlier, my officemate bought them over from the mountains, twas good, not sour at all. I hate sour strawberries!


----------



## Dtergent

^From Sagads? Damn, Strawberry Cafe over there has the best ones on the planet. The owner grows them organically nearby. I ended up hauling a whole sack!! So awesome dipped in mascobado..

mealtach, anytime, I echo


----------



## mariacallas

^Dter "Mascobado" Gent"


----------



## Dtergent

Haha. I also had nectar from the nipa tree, but that ran out.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

mariacallas said:


> Do you mean the saturated fat from the coconut itself? I wouldnt even worry about that saturated fat if I were you.


The way I work out I don't worry.  The saturated fat comes from the coconut.  Why is it different than say the saturated fat from dairy?


----------



## mariacallas

Coconut oil is much healthier because approximately 50% of the fatty acids in coconut fat are lauric acid, a medium chain fatty acid, which is easily metabolized by the body.  I love anything coconut -- I've never worried about its fat content at all. I've in fact lost weight when I was taking coconut oil and coconut milk daily!



> Lauric acid has the beneficial function of being formed into monolaurin in the body. Monolaurin is the antiviral, antibacterial, and antiprotozoal monoglyceride used by the body to destroy lipid-coated viruses such as HIV, herpes, and influenza.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Thank you coconut queen   I ate the whole pint last night!


----------



## RedLeader

I just binged on this.  Best stuff ever!


----------



## mariacallas

^^I looove babybel. I gorge on that too!!! Hehehe :D



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Thank you coconut queen   I ate the whole pint last night!




Anytime :D I like that moniker! I can be the spokesperson for all things coconut....And this is my crown.


----------



## cl_sullivan

Just had 6 chicken wings and half a pizza. Im so unhealthy haha.


----------



## mariacallas

^^^Was it a huge ass pizza? What was on it? :D


----------



## KStoner6tb

I could really go for a pizza right now


----------



## KStoner6tb

4 whole boiled eggs with some sausage cooked on the foreman..I even tried to make it look pretty for the camera.  Fail


----------



## Pander Bear

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Ciao Bella Coconut Sorbetto
> High in saturated fat....so worth it.



the hazelnut flavor comes highly recommended


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am allergic to hazelnuts.
Are you trying to kill me?


----------



## Dtergent

Kstoner6tb.. I love how that egg in the middle looks like a landscape due to the texture of the white enveloping the yolk.

You fail at failing


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

lately ive being high on *sardines*

last things ive ate are sardines, whole bag of spinach+cheese, croissant+turkey+cheese and now im coking broccoli
thats post bike ride
pre bike ride was 2 banana + vodka
(ive stop smoking and im slowly reducing my drinking habit)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

congrats on removing nicotine and its carcinogen friends from your life


----------



## wizekrak

an apple!


----------



## KStoner6tb

Dtergent said:


> Kstoner6tb.. I love how that egg in the middle looks like a landscape due to the texture of the white enveloping the yolk.
> 
> You fail at failing



Hahaha yes the yolk wanted to pop out so bad.  But I made him stay in his home for the photo.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I'll pop your yolk...oops wrong thread


----------



## KStoner6tb

You already did...that's supposed to be a secret


----------



## Bauer095

bean burrito, strawbobbies, wine.


----------



## mariacallas

ninjadan..I love sardines. Spanish and portuguese super spicy sardines = WIN


----------



## Pet Sounds

scrambled eggs and 2% milk


----------



## spacefacethebassace

A bigass bowl of grape nuts with whole milk, two shots of espresso, and a glass of tang with piracetam, maca, bacopa, acetyl l-carnitine, and l-theanine mixed in. Yech.


----------



## Binge Artist

Protein bar, slice of whole-grain protein enriched bread, diet soda.

Macronutrient ratio: P:C:F = 30/40/30, just like God would have wanted.


----------



## double ewe

pot of french press coffee and ibuprofen.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

teriyaki grilled boneless pork loin chops
brown and wild rice
steamed broccoli, cauliflower, edamame, red peppers, water chestnuts, carrots (frozen bag veggie blend) 





I substituted some ingredients and it works.  You don't have to put apples in there.  We never eat them and it turns out great without them.  
You MUST use chicken broth otherwise the meat is less tender.


----------



## Km013

cubed steak sauteed with garlic onions and jalapenos

and

spicy corn and black bean salad


----------



## Dtergent

I'm drinking a cup of kape barako (cafe liberica), which is a lowland coffee produced by a province a few hours away. They like coffee so much they pour it over their rice sometimes. 

I dropped a chunk of ground, roasted cacao tablea in, and then some mascobado sugar. Yes, mascobado sugar, again. It has such good flavor, damnit.

This cup is amazing.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Thanks for postin that PI   I'm goin to learn how to cook some decent shit..

What I'm about to eat:  5 boiled eggs, 15 oz tuna, lettuce, and ceasar dressing.


----------



## Binge Artist

^Now that's a big chunk of protein


----------



## h0ppinlowrider

Gatoraid Frost, Its like all I drink


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KStoner6tb said:


> Thanks for postin that PI   I'm goin to learn how to cook some decent shit..
> 
> What I'm about to eat:  5 boiled eggs, 15 oz tuna, lettuce, and ceasar dressing.


You are welcome.  I hope it wasn't iceburg lettuce.  Switch that "veggie" to spinach leaves.

Non fat greek yogurt w/blueberries, ground flax, and raw almonds.
2 cups of coffee with fat free half and half.
I had 2 Xanax for supper last night and went to f to bed.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Spanish tortilla which was pretty much potatoes au gratin with eggs mixed in, a chopped spinach chickpea dish that was pretty tasty, and a glass of lager. It was actually a damn good dinner. I want more!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

grilled chicken w/wasabi mustard marinade
grilled broccoli (olive oil cracked pepper minced garlics grated parm cheese shake it up in a bag to coat)
brown rice, black beans, diced tomatoes, sweet corn with the addition of spices


----------



## RedLeader

Fried shrimp - garlic, black pepper, oregano, cajuan powder, butter, along with 16oz skim milk 

I love bulking 

For size: 


*NSFW*:


----------



## mariacallas

^^Yum.  Reminds me of the yummy gambas from home. I'd totally polish that off in a sec.


----------



## KStoner6tb

DAmn those shrimp look great.  Myself, just some boring old scrambled eggs plain.


----------



## Bearlove

tandoori chicken and Salad   (lean chicken, marinated in Yoghurt and spices) cooked on an open grill.    My diet / detox still going strong  - really starting to notice the changes (feeling so much better).


----------



## RedLeader

mariacallas said:


> ^^Yum.  Reminds me of the yummy gambas from home. I'd totally polish that off in a sec.



I'd _kill_ for the seafood I ate in your part of the world 



KStoner6tb said:


> DAmn those shrimp look great.  Myself, just some boring old scrambled eggs plain.



Do you ever add butter and/or salt/pepper to your scrambled eggs?  I know it makes them a bit less healthy, but they taste so much better!


----------



## KStoner6tb

^^Yah, sometimes a little salt&pepper but usually just some picante sauce, onions, and/or jalapenos.


----------



## Dtergent

Ground roasted peanuts! Like peanut powder.

Yep.


----------



## KStoner6tb

^How did you eat this?  With a spoon?


----------



## Dtergent

^Yes... someone had it prepared in the kitchen for a dish and I started picking off the bowl. So I took a small tea cup and mixed it with raw sugar  Gooood


----------



## spacefacethebassace

^That sounds awesome. Eating a huge tablespoon of peanut butter is a favorite pastime of mine. Drizzle some honey on it...mmmm. I had, let's see, rice with stir fried snap peas, asparagus, and scallops, a piece of heavily buttered crusty sourdough bread, about half a cup of some badass organic dark chocolate ice cream, and a double macchiato. Boo yah!


----------



## KStoner6tb

Post workout meal is as follows.. around 12 oz of 96/4 ground beef browned stovetop with mixed veggies, whole wheat pasta, and some red pepper&garlic pasta sauce.  PI this actually tasted very good!  You'd be proud


----------



## mariacallas

^^ Yum.  I'd eat that with even more red pepper...I like to cry when Im eating


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Cream top maple yogurt with grape nuts and banana nut granola.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KStoner6tb said:


> PI this actually tasted very good!  You'd be proud


This looks appealing.  I am so proud.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> This looks appealing.  I am so proud.



Thanks, it means a lot..your seal of approval=me happy for days, maybe weeks


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Wow it doesn't take much for you, does it?


----------



## KStoner6tb

NOpe, I'm not too hard to please! :D


----------



## mariacallas

Kstoner...I hope these yolks please you!!!!


----------



## KStoner6tb

^Ah yes I"m getting excited!!  You are truly a Picasso with egg yolks Maria...that looks like a fuckin flower..you really took that?  Mad skills lady :D


----------



## mariacallas

Haha noooooooooo I didnt take that, I wish I did ! :D :D 

Mmmm.....bought a kilogram of whole, raw almonds...so glad I found a cheaper source instead of my usual ....and just as good!!! Its the perfect healthy snack. I sprinkle my favorite curry powder from Pakistan on it when I want a little kick. Just ate a small bowl.


----------



## Bearlove

^Almonds and curry powder sounds lovely - almonds are my snack food of choice at the moment, I love eating them with dates. 

Todays healthy option was roast chicken and salad - had it with fresh carrot and orange juice .


----------



## mariacallas

^^yum you'll love the almonds  + curry powder. And I LOVE fresh carrot and orange juice....I put in half a ginger in there too for a really spicy kick. Mmmmm


----------



## KStoner6tb

sugar free jello+grapes


----------



## lil angel15

Hommus and crackers.


----------



## delta_9

Orange juice and a multivitamin.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

beef and sweet sausage lasagna....the least healthy thing I make.  Non fat ricotta, whole wheat noodles, and 97% lean ground beef to even out all that good good mozz and parm cheese...YUM!


----------



## mariacallas

I had chop suey (yum!) and chicken, ginger and corn soup.


----------



## wibble

I just had some apple, strawberry and rhubarb juice, was pretty nice actually.


----------



## double ewe

after 12 hours of smoking a pork shoulder, the bbq sandwiches were damn good.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

one scoop each of Ben and Jerry's coffee coffee buzz buzz, caramel crunch, and and oatmeal chocolate chip (I think that's what it's called) ice creams, followed by a cup of strong black coffee. Maybe not good for the body, but it works wonders for the mind!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

medium rare grilled tuna steaks brushed with wasabi ginger sauce
green bean and carrot salad
brown and wild rice
I AM STUFFED!


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> medium rare grilled tuna steaks brushed with *wasabi* ginger sauce



I fuckin love wasabi.  Great stuff.

Me:  the usual boring chicken on the foreman+brown rice


----------



## Mjäll

beans and chickpeas with whole rice, madras curry, olive oil and vinegar.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KStoner6tb said:


> I fuckin love wasabi.  Great stuff.


Then I will post the recipe for that grilling sauce.
Do you add wasabi powder in the mayo (or fat free plain greek yogurt) for tuna salad? If not start   I add horseradish to my mustard for roast beef sammies.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

FOR THE SAUCE:
1 tablespoon wasabi paste (powdered wasabi works too)
1/2 teaspoon sesame oil
1 teaspoon ground ginger
2 tablespooons tamari

plus I add toasted sesame seeds


----------



## KStoner6tb

Hey I appreciate it.  You know I'll give credit where it's due when I get comments on the sauce.

"Yah, I just started throwing some things together and this is what I came up with...I must be a natural or something" :D

Fuck Rock of Love 12, you need to audition for America's Top Chef or whatever it's called.


----------



## mariacallas

I love wasabi too. Too much. mmmmmmmmmm.....*salivates*


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KStoner6tb said:


> you need to audition for America's Top Chef or whatever it's called.


If there is a stoner version, I am in!


----------



## Dave

^ I'd watch it. As long as they got rid of the competition aspect and jut had a bunch of awesome stoner chefs/cooks getting baked and making (and eating) great food.

Last thing I ate? A tofu, veggie and egg stirfry. Sort of like if you were to take really good fried rice, and replace the rice with vegetables and crumbled tofu. Delish, filling and healthy.


----------



## Dtergent

A coconut milk stew of okra, jute leaves, squash, lots of other leaves.
And coffee, with mangoes and 






santol, which is in season and really cheap.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Dave said:


> ^ I'd watch it. As long as they got rid of the competition aspect and jut had a bunch of awesome .


Agreed.

Last thing I ate...fat free pomegrante greek yogurt w/almonds and a banana.
I made a pasta salad loaded with veggies and left over grilled ahi tuna.  Wating for it to chill *taps fingers* for lunch.


----------



## mariacallas

Nice yummy homemade laksa with shredded chicken breast, cauliflower, baguio beans, peas, garlic, tons of ginger, green and red peppers, coconut milk, cayenne pepper and curry powder. OMG. I made enough to last maybe 2-3 days. For this bowl I placed a few pieces of gambas (shrimp sauteed in garlic and butter) on top... Tastes really good together.

(used my shitty camera phone...hehe...my digicam battery is dead!)


----------



## spacefacethebassace

That looks fantastic!

And the santol looks interesting as well, it's quite a good photo at the least.


----------



## double ewe

2.7 lb porterhouse steak . . blackened, pan-seared rare, with blue cheese over top

awesome.


----------



## euphoria

I either want someone to cook for, so making an entire healthy meal seems worthwhile, or I want someone to adopt me and cook FOR ME!!!

Laziness took over today, and I ate a lean cuisine pizza for dinner. Now my stomach is wrestling the foreign matter inside of it. I think the pizza is winning. WARNING!!! NOT FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION!!!!!


----------



## Dtergent

Nice laksa, mariacallas. How do you make it? Do you have the laksa plant thing? It gives it that funny taste. I got it overloaded with "that laksa taste" once at a restaurant and have been traumatized ever since.

Just ate some atis 






And now going to attack the mango.


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

Dtergent said:


> A coconut milk stew of okra, jute leaves, squash, lots of other leaves.
> And coffee, with mangoes and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> santol, which is in season and really cheap.




You always have something interesting and different. 
I also have never seen this fruit before!! Looks different! A mixture of paw-paw and coconut....kind of...



Dtergent said:


> Nice laksa, mariacallas. How do you make it? Do you have the laksa plant thing? It gives it that funny taste. I got it overloaded with "that laksa taste" once at a restaurant and have been traumatized ever since.
> 
> Just ate some atis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now going to attack the mango.




^^^^yah, this has a nice taste, but too many pips!!!



mariacallas said:


> Nice yummy homemade laksa with shredded chicken breast, cauliflower, baguio beans, peas, garlic, tons of ginger, green and red peppers, coconut milk, cayenne pepper and curry powder. OMG. I made enough to last maybe 2-3 days. For this bowl I placed a few pieces of gambas (shrimp sauteed in garlic and butter) on top... Tastes really good together.



That looks delicious!!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

chicken, black bean, brown rice enchiladas


----------



## double ewe

first of two hardee's thickburgers and a rye pale ale (microbrew from michigan i think?) or three.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

cashew chicken stir fry loaded with veggies
weather too shitty to grill


----------



## FlowMotion

Yellow Gatorade, Is it in you?


FM


----------



## mariacallas

Finally finished my chicken laksa stash. Ill probably cook up another batch after a couple of weeks are so...  

For dinner, I had scrambled eggs with grated gruyere and blue cheese, topped with oven roasted garlic cloves and curry powder. It was really sensational. I've been adding a lot of oven roasted garlic to all my meals...Im a garlic addict :D (I eat the raw sometimes but its just TOO pungent for me, plus I have to brush and gargle my teeth like 100x... I do like the raw garlic high though )).  Oven roasted garlic is soo good...soft ,sweet and delicious on anything.


----------



## KStoner6tb

What I like to call the *Redneck Platter*


OK clockwise starting at 12...

Jalapeno flavored sausage
mustard pile
dill pickles
ranch style beans
1/2 hamburger patty
1 hamburger patty w/cheese


Leftover from cookout



P.S.  I eat pickles like most eat potato chips.   pickles


----------



## wibble

I just made a fruit compote/jam thing to go on scones this afternoon so I just had a taste of that. yummm


----------



## Opiate 420

Broiled Salmon, Half a Baked Potato, Brocolli & Mushrooms


----------



## ocean

Peppered Goat Cheese and crackers.......


----------



## ThaiDie4

Finally! I was able to eat something other than chicken broth and jello! (I had my tonsils removed Wednesday)

Kraft Macoroni and Cheese
cookie dough :D YUM

I am actually really craving some healthy food though, like some raw fruit and veggies. I cant wait to much into a big salad with some strawberries


----------



## mariacallas

^^Good for you hun! :D


----------



## Student

sandwich of ham, provolone, fresh basil, mixed greens and sun dried tomato pesto on ciabatta- all ingredients organic and local :D

for supper im about to make some tacos consisting of

avocado, homemade salsa, chihuahua cheese, black refried beans, mixed greens, grass fed, free range, beef seasoned with my own mexican spice mixture (cumin, coriander, chipotle, gujaillo (sp?), arbol, nutmeg, mexican oregano and a few secret spices) then i add some fresh red garlic and fresh chipotle in adobo sauce to the beef, on some badass corn tortillas (good corn tortillas smell sort of floral, its amazing )

once again all organic, everything besides beans and peppers/spices/dried herbs are local :D

sorry i dont have pictures


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

grilled pork loin chop
grilled asparagus
brown and wild rice


----------



## euphoria

KStoner6tb said:


> What I like to call the *Redneck Platter*
> 
> 
> OK clockwise starting at 12...
> 
> Jalapeno flavored sausage
> mustard pile
> dill pickles
> ranch style beans
> 1/2 hamburger patty
> 1 hamburger patty w/cheese
> 
> 
> Leftover from cookout
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  I eat pickles like most eat potato chips.   pickles




the redneck platter looks YUM.. haha 
i love pickles too


----------



## Dtergent

I ate a very fantastic dish of sauteed greens, with fried tofu. On the side was grated taro with garlic and onions.

Then coffee with crushed cardamom.


----------



## wibble

I just had a nectarine.


----------



## Student

for breakfast

chorizo and egg on these great corn tortillas with some homemade organic salsa, avocado and lime :D

then a cup of persian earl grey tea with a saffron sugar cube (i never use sugar but it came with the tea and i love saffron)

edit: now copious amounts of yerba mate are being consumed :D


----------



## double ewe

hardee's thickburger . . drinkin a scotch rocks


----------



## lil angel15

Tuna pasta bake for dinner with tonic water to drink


----------



## KStoner6tb

double ewe said:


> . . drinkin a scotch rocks



That's some Ron Burgundy shit right there.  Scotchy scotch down into my belly.


Coffee and a breakfast bar before I go run...Just came across a TON of deer meat,(backstrap, sausage, roast etc) for free and my freezer is STOCked.  It's gonna be good eatin here for awhile.  There's always a ton of blood in game meat.  Drink it like rambo.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

whole wheat pasta salad loaded with veggies, grilled chicken, black and navy beans (herbs,  parm cheese, olive oil, garlic, balsamic vinegar dressing)


----------



## double ewe

sauteed bbq-marinated chicken breast and some mashed potatoes with a spicy mushroom gravy.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

turkey burger (no bun)
black bean and rice chili
grilled cubanelle pepper


----------



## wizekrak

2 beers. Straight to my head, where did my tolerance go?!?


----------



## Max Power

turkey breast

mashed potatoes

gravy

garlic dill new potatoes

corn

more gravy

lemonade

Yum


----------



## ResidentJunglist

egyptian licorice tea


----------



## Mjäll

About 200 grams of raw nuts and a peach.


----------



## Max Power

a burger and fries.

prbly not the healthiest option.


----------



## mariacallas

Whole raw almonds yumyumyum, and a couple of Mcnuggets. Weird combo eh???


----------



## rm-rf

fat free greek yogurt + organic bee honey
bananna
12 organic whole wheat dumplings
organic purple carrot + raspberry juice


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

4 cheese and pepperoni pizza
beer
I take Fridays off


----------



## KStoner6tb

ahaha ^hell yah.  I bet you're drinking M. Ultra so that's only a 1/2 demerit


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Nope.  Long Trail Blackbeary Wheat
M Ultra is what I imbibe outside in the sun.


----------



## RedLeader

I just spent $30 on a single bottle of apple juice.  And my god, it is worth every cent.  Wow, this stuff is godly.


----------



## Dtergent

Some pasta and then some vegetables sauteed in garlic. Well, that didn't last for very long, because I have a sore inside my lip, and it's a pain to eat. Damn fangs..


----------



## mariacallas

^^Why have you been chewin yer inner leeps????


----------



## Dtergent

By accident man, cause I have fangs. I keep biting my lower lip with my upper fang, and then it gets a bit swollen, thus, days after, I am biting it nonstop accidentally. When I'm not chewing my lower fang is rubbing against it.

SUX


----------



## AfterGlow

4 eggs fried in extra virgin olive oil, lightly salted and peppered, 2 slices of 12 whole grain toast, coffee.

That's my after workout breakfast.


----------



## mariacallas

Hainanese chicken with lots of ginger and olive oil ...yum (I skipped the plum sauce.)
And also some delicious chop suey on the side. No rice for me!


----------



## mariacallas

Dtergent said:


> By accident man, cause I have fangs. I keep biting my lower lip with my upper fang, and then it gets a bit swollen, thus, days after, I am biting it nonstop accidentally. When I'm not chewing my lower fang is rubbing against it.
> 
> SUX



I has toothfile knife for you


----------



## jam uh weezy

6 scrambled eggs, with tomatoes, broccoli, chicken, and garlic/butter sauteed spinach mixed in. Two fried/steamed potatoes. a bowl of granola/yogurt with peaches. green tea. ate half, saved half. fucking fantastic, is all i have to say.


----------



## mariacallas

^ yum those scrambled eggs sound delish!


----------



## jam uh weezy

thankssss. they really were, especially after fasting for 12+ hours. :D


----------



## Student

^what the hell is your avatar of weezy? i always see it and it reminds me of zatoichi


sandwich of baguette, brie, turkey and apple slices, all organic


----------



## spacefacethebassace

^That sounds awesome. 

Handful of mixed nuts, almonds, pecans, cashews, peanuts, brazil nuts, and filberts. And a glass of water. Pure win.


----------



## Student

thanks. it was awesome

now for some spring rolls, pad thai and satay


----------



## mariacallas

spacefacethebass...excellent fiber you got going there, and what a yummy mix of nuts. 
I think Im gonna go to the indian food store and buy myself some almonds now...


----------



## Dtergent

Student said:


> ^what the hell is your avatar of weezy? i always see it and it reminds me of zatoichi



I suppose it is the scream without a sound

Just had some squash, then some guava, then some tea of guava leaves.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Student said:


> ^what the hell is your avatar of weezy?



Me everytime I read one of Weezy's posts.  I kinda look like Micheal Meyers huh?

I had a bunch of leftover stuffed fajitas..yum


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

8 cold coagulated buffalo bleu cheese chicken wings and not healthy at all BUT GOOOOD!


----------



## double ewe

cake!


----------



## bang that shit

some pasta from california pizza kitchen.... not bad... not supurb... but it gets the job done :D


----------



## RedLeader

*Redleader's Feast*

Every couple of months or so, I go all out with cooking.  I'll splurge a bit at Whole Foods (to the non-Americans, just imagine where Heaven and a grocery store would mix) and cook a feast for my family or friends.  Screw healthy for a night, just purely for tastebud heaven.  And tonight was one of those nights! (I know I am mixing a crazy amount of stuff together!) Images are suitable for work, but tags used for size.  


*NSFW*: 



Just got home, done shopping and ready to cook. 





A mix of garlic powder, black pepper, basil, oregano, Himalayan sea salt, rosemary and cayane pepper.  Will be put into sauce and onto fried prawns and scallops. 





Fontal val alpina cheese from Switzerland, aged 6 months, shredded.





Stir-fry of roma tomatoes, red bell peppers, asparagus, ecclectic olives, pepperoncini and garlic, on a garlic olive oil and basil pesta base. 





Tomato parmiglano sauce with crab meat, the cheese and spice mix added. 





About to fry the prawns and scallops, with added butter and spice mix. 





Gotta time it all perfectly!  (The fifth pot is because one of the dishes was to be made vegitarian.)





Mix the stir-fry into the sauce, and add the fried seafood.  The noodles were wheat-based, fused with parsley and garlic.  Sprinkle some feta cheese on top. The finished product!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Holy crap I wanna' be in on this RL.  Busty and I will be your _best friends_ mang - let's have a cook-off!  Also, can you link to this $30 apple juice?!  :D


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Student said:


> ^what the hell is your avatar of weezy? i always see it and it reminds me of zatoichi


Don't quote me on this, but I always thought it was from The Cremaster Cycle or Baraka.  I'm more convinced it's from Baraka, looks so familiar.  

Edit: bingo.


----------



## RedLeader

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Holy crap I wanna' be in on this RL.  Busty and I will be your _best friends_ mang - let's have a cook-off!  Also, can you link to this $30 apple juice?!  :D



2 against 1, not quite fair!  I need to recruit me a teammate, mate.  But I'd totally be up for a cook-off! 

The juice is here:





In all fairness, I ordered it from the web, so it was more expensive than if I could find it in a store.  It's not alcoholic.


----------



## Too many doses

White grape juice.  Its the best.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Damn it I can't see the image.  

And of course you can have a team-mate.  Name the time and location [and buy our tickets to the states] and we're there.


----------



## RedLeader

^ Image changed, see if the new one works.  I'm bound to be back in Brisbane sometime in the next few years to visit my friends there.  We'll do it then!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Got it!  Ooh, cider.  It's a big ass bottle so I can now understand why it would have cost you so much.  

And freaking awesome that you're coming our way to visit!  We'll have to tee something up.  Hit one of us up when you have concrete plans.


----------



## Student

got some foccacia with oven roasted red pepper and made it into a sandwich with some turkey, tomato, onion, mixed greens, pesto+mayo and a little stone ground mustard and some mozerella (sp?) cheese. all organic, mostly local :D

followed by copious amounts of yerba mate


----------



## cocamatic

Student said:


> got some foccacia with oven roasted red pepper and made it into a sandwich with some turkey, tomato, onion, mixed greens, pesto+mayo and a little stone ground mustard and some mozerella (sp?) cheese. all organic, mostly local :D
> 
> followed by copious amounts of yerba mate



That sounds really good... damn... soooo hungry...


----------



## microtel

*VegetablesRking*

salad: w/tomatoes, lettuce, brocolli, cucmber. 
plate: squash, lima beans, green beans, pecans, non-meat lasagna.
drink: water/cranberry juice

it ain't easy being green


----------



## Student

udon noodle with tofu, red pepper, spring onion, shitake mushroom and red pepper


----------



## double ewe

chipotle burrito (chicken w/ guac) and natural light.

fuel for excellence!


----------



## guava-jam

prince polo! hazelnut chocolate waffle bar. super delicious.

been binging on meat, cheese, and chocolate all day. pretty weird. i haven't eaten any of these things in many, many weeks! time to be unhealthy, great.


----------



## jam uh weezy

yea student it's from Baraka....


i just ate cheese pizza and salad. kind of healthy, kind of not...haven't been eating as good as i usually do.


----------



## RedLeader

shrimp and scallops in a white wine sauce with angel hair and feta, can of tuna, gatorade.


----------



## jimmyblaze1

Lapsang Souchong tea, followed by peanut butter and plum jam on wholewheat toast...it was good :D


----------



## Dtergent

Banana "heart" cooked in coconut vinegar, with pink rice, and a bunch of chocolate chip cookies!!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

boca burger, whole wheat tortilla, and string cheese


----------



## RedLeader

Ah, nothing like 15 buffalo wings for breakfast.  RL will weigh 160 by September 1st.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^I hope you ate them cold 

multi-grain cinnamon blueberry pancakes
turkey bacon
skim milk


----------



## double ewe

grilled salmon, sauteed vegetables and some bruschetta w/ thai basil and rosemary fresh from the garden

healthy for a change.


----------



## mariacallas

Dtergent,  I finished the last of my banana heart yesterday (cooked it on Sunday!) It was sauteed with garlic, onions and vinegar. So good.  I probably eat a banana heart a week  (which I'll probably be doing until I get sick of it...)
So pwetty.





I had a little kimchi, some spring onion salad thing, and little slices of tonkatsu for lunch today, courtesy of my boss. No rice!  Hmmm. Still hungry!


----------



## wibble

Ihad some left over caribbean take away for lunch and an apple. I'm so healthy 8)


----------



## mariacallas

What is caribbean takeaway?


----------



## Dtergent

And wow, does banana heart make you *go*.

Just had some spoonfuls of homemade guava-coconut jelly. So super fantastic.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

a half cup of blueberry flax granola with a half cup of 2% fat cottage cheese, yerba mate para beber. 

And I have to say what I had last night because it was so badass in an all American way: 

3 pieces of crispy bacon
two eggs fried in the bacon grease
two thick slices of cheddar cheese
3/4 of a vine ripened tomato, sliced

all on whole wheat toast thickly slathered with mayonnaise. 

It fucking rocked.


----------



## RedLeader

angel hair pasta
tomato basil sauce base w/ crab meat, goat Brocciu cheese, garlic, basil, rosemary, thyme, seasalt
added prawns - fried w/ butter, garlic, black pepper


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Do.  Want.  ZOMG.  Get yourself over here dude!


----------



## Dtergent

Lemongrass tea in a tall glass. Seriously, throw three whole lemongrass stalks in a pot, boil, and drink all day long in place of water. Good stuff. Cleans your blood. Helps with cellulite. Tastes super good.


----------



## euphoria

corn on the cob. you cant ever go wrong with corn on the cob.


----------



## Lady Codone

Ate:  Cookies 'n Cream ice cream (organic, yo!)

Drank:  Poppy tea mixed with Kool-Aid.

...wait, is this the 'Healthy Living' thread?  My bad!  ;D


----------



## jam uh weezy

firefighter said:


> corn on the cob. you cant ever go wrong with corn on the cob.



fuckin a right. i still have a few cobs leftover from the last corn-harvest. instead of plucking them all at once, i got smart and only took them off as i needed em. fresh corn is soooo good.


i ate in-n-out last. yea....*walks out of healthy living*.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yeah I had 4 slices of carrot cake in a span of 3 hours...


----------



## jam uh weezy

that sounds sinfully delicious....you just reminded me i have green tea mochi balls in the freezer...:D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

My husband's birthday was yesterday.  I don't bake.  
I paid someone to make one kick ass carrot cake...his fave.


----------



## oxyhydro

The last think I drank was a glass of chamomile tea with 60mg of oxycodone dissolved in the tea. Last thing I ate was a 1mg Xanax bar.


----------



## KStoner6tb

sounds healthy oxyhydro


----------



## *Love*Lite*

PI carrot cake! YUM!

Last thing I ate was a yummy smoothie with blueberries, rasberries, blackberries, yogurt and a banana


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

LEFTOVERS FROM SUNDAY DINNER:
slow cooked pork loin w.sage and apples
garlic rosemary parmesan roasted potatoes
green bean almondine


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

RedLeader said:


> angel hair pasta
> tomato basil sauce base w/ crab meat, goat Brocciu cheese, garlic, basil, rosemary, thyme, seasalt
> added prawns - fried w/ butter, garlic, black pepper



dewd...like, YUMMMMZ!!

Soya sausages, rice with no sauce and some avocado....

nothing fancy...Im getting used to being vegetarian for most of the week (meat doesnt agree with me mostly anymore after I went vegan for 2 weeks) so I am back to making boring food all the time while I get used to it...


----------



## euphoria

jam uh weezy said:


> that sounds sinfully delicious....you just reminded me i have green tea mochi balls in the freezer...:D



what is a green tea mochi ball? that sounds delicious. my roommate has green tea ice cream in the freezer that im tempted to steal..


----------



## undead

a ham and swiss sandwich on wheat bread, with rice mixed with peas and carrots... and beer. 

beck's to be more specific.


----------



## BeckyLee

RedLeader said:


> angel hair pasta
> tomato basil sauce base w/ crab meat, goat Brocciu cheese, garlic, basil, rosemary, thyme, seasalt
> added prawns - fried w/ butter, garlic, black pepper



Redleader u should be a photog for cookbooks! 

I just made some  broth with frozen "california blend" veggies and _*fake chik'n.*_.. not too sure about the fake chik'n tho... our old roomy just stopped by and told me i could eat all the fake meat in the freezer, but the ginormous list of ingredients kind of freaks me out... it's not exactly "natural"... 
_
but hell, it was free and pretty healthy!_


----------



## KStoner6tb

Yah Red that sure is a scrumptious lookin litttle treat.

Myself, just 5 scrambled eggs with velveeta melted over top.  One of the eggs was bloody though.  Is that bad?  At least I know that little chicklet was doomed anyway.  It still tasted normal.


----------



## D's

KStoner6tb said:


> Yah Red that sure is a scrumptious lookin litttle treat.
> 
> Myself, just 5 scrambled eggs with velveeta melted over top.  One of the eggs was bloody though.  Is that bad?  At least I know that little chicklet was doomed anyway.  It still tasted normal.



fuck it, you need your morning iron! better than the alternative...... hahaha

I drank a nice glass of protein mixed with milk. 2 heaping scoops so that's like 60g of protein? Yeah c'mon my body, fix those broken muscles!


----------



## delta_9

I got stoned and just threw some stuff together.  Sausage, hummus, and brown rice tacos with pepper jack cheese and lots of hot sauce
It's weird, I know, but it works.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

curried chicken salad w/shredded carrot and black currants, spinach leaves on 12 grain bread
non fat blueberry greek yogurt with fresh blueberries and raw almonds
2 cups of green tea
water


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

seeded Wholemeal toast with crunchy peanut butter, banana slices and plum jam - MMMMMM!!! About to have some potato cake with houmous now that someone reminded me of the houmous, with a cup of lemon & ginger tea with some honey in it mmm...


----------



## double ewe

cold stromboli and natural light


----------



## KStoner6tb

LOL @ natty light^

Cooked a bunch of 90/10 ground beef with a whole onion, 2 large jalapenos, and a bell pepper stovetop.

Then mixed it when this rice mix crap I got lazy and bought.  It was pretty tasty though.

Excessive  taco bell hot sauce(10 packets) on top.  Forgot to take a picture of the dish, you'll have to manage with the rice packet I got outta the trash.


----------



## jam uh weezy

firefighter said:


> what is a green tea mochi ball? that sounds delicious. my roommate has green tea ice cream in the freezer that im tempted to steal..



do it, it'll be worth the repercussions. mochi is sticky rice made into pasty cake-like stuff. it's used for a lot of different things. the mochi ball i was referring to was green-tea ice cream wrapped in a layer of mochi. it is sooo good. you can get them at trader joes in a 6 pack, but if you have a Japanese/Thai restaurant around you, get it there. with a healthy serving of ice cream alone.

red bean is my second favorite.


----------



## euphoria

well that sounds amazing mr. j weezy... i really want to try that now. might just have to go hit up TJ's on the way home from work tomorrow. i have to break my no-desssert rule but what the hell....


oh and the last thing i ate/drank? i had beer for dinner.... its a bad night hahahaha. it was just one a those DAYS u know?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Mediterranean spiced cous cous with soy burgers, chopped avocado, and balsamic vinegar and butter fried mushrooms & chopped tomatoes - it was really yummy, so much food I actually had to put the plate down for a few hours haha.


----------



## Student

some organic dehli saag with a small amount of tofu, a bunch of vegetables in red coconut curry, and much brown rice. i think i literally just ate at least 1 1/2 lbs of straight vegetables/fruit lol. of  Had some jasmine pearl tea with it (which was sort of a weird combo) and now im switchin it up to yerba mate for to get head thinking in order to do homework 

anyone else think tofu is less healthy than meat? of course its dependant to what kind of meat/what cut how it was prepared etc but u know what i'm saying. i really dont dig the super processed nature of it even if it can be tasty when cooked right, it reminds me of some fast food product. like tofu is to meat as orange juice is to orange drink you know? plus its often got a bunch of gmo's and such (mine was gmo free and organic but still not too enthusiastic about it)


----------



## Dtergent

Patola (the gourd they dry to make loofah) soup with drumstick pod tree leaves, freshly picked squash (someone else's farm) and wheat noodles.
I had it with rice, which I poured curry sauce over.
And then put some homemade chili-garlic oil.

I am craving for dessert... I think I shall have to settle for peanut butter off a spoon


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Grapenuts, 2% cottage cheese, strawberries, blueberries, and some sour-ass fat free yogurt. I put everything in the bowl and mixed it up before I realized the yogurt is three months past it's use-by date. Oh well, it's a live culture to start with, I'm sure the Lactobacillus held their ground


----------



## Noodle




----------



## KStoner6tb

leave the milk and cookies for santa^


Me hamburger meat mixed with leftover Chili's pasta stuff


----------



## D's

Chili's sounds so good right now.

Me, I'm making a Marie Callender's Chicken pot pie (I buy the shit wholesale at Sams Club). Takes for ever!!! I microwave it for 5 minutes, then check it with a fork, (fuck a thermometer, I want the shit now!) and wait a few minutes for it to cool. O well when your hungry, it's worth the wait.


----------



## double ewe

bacon and eggs w/ a little Flying Dog Double Dog.

i did a google image search for "double dog," but quickly realized that i should have had SafeSearch on.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

protein shake
edamame
grilled chicken breast


----------



## D's

protein chocolate milk shake. With 3 raw egg's and a shot of wheat grass.

Tasted better than I thought.


----------



## mariacallas

Slices of brie, goat cheese and some parma ham. Yummmm. Hit the spot.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Protein shake with skin milk and Kefir



Oatmeal cannabutter cookie


----------



## mealltach

^^hawtness!

Pork tenderloin with an "Indian" spice rub I made up myself (deeeeelicious, might I add), mashed "potatoes" (made from cauliflower instead of potatoes - don't need the carbs), salad with homemade balsamic vinagrette.

I've been spending a lot more time making everything that I put into my body myself, for the most part...and I feel great!  Keeping the carbs and fat on the low side, too.


----------



## AfterGlow

Boneless, skinless chicken breast sauteed in olive oil and a can of Del Monte chopped tomatoes with basil and garlic over spaghetti.


----------



## RedLeader

protein shake, omega-3, creatine, magnesium and a vitamin.   

Now finishing off a bag of beef jerky.  

I am tempted to have a steel reserve before bed, but that would be a terrible idea, now wouldn't it be?


----------



## Dtergent

A chai and chocolate-banana pie.. business meeting chow.


----------



## mariacallas

RedLeader said:


> I am tempted to have a steel reserve before bed, but that would be a terrible idea, now wouldn't it be?



Kind of.   Alcohol inhibits my sleep in the worst way ever. 
I ate some spicy garlic peanuts....thats all I have at work now


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Two fried eggs and a slice of buttered toast with mostarda di pere.

About half of a ginseng cola. Blue Sky Ginseng Cola is amazing! It has some effects which I won't go into here, that other cola's just don't have.


----------



## D's

Corona Light, trying to relax.


----------



## RedLeader

can of tuna
2 ricecakes
20g protein shake
ammino complex


----------



## Dtergent

Random vegetable stew, rice, chili sauce, peanut butter on a spoon. A shot of infused palm vodka.


----------



## D's

A nasty cocktail containing 2 huge scoops of Creatine;fruit punch, and 2 huge scoops of chocolate shake protein mix. Tasted like shit, I bit the bullet and downed it.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

A strongass cup of espresso, and I'm about to dig into a half cup of steel cut oats wit cinnamon and raisins


----------



## woamotive

*mussels...

I had coffee with soy milk, crunchy peanut butter toast and a banana for breakfast this morning. Now for lunch I"m drinking coffee again with some almonds. Later some fruit.


----------



## rangrz

a milk shake.


----------



## D's

*Corona Light with a lime smashed and juiced and shoved in the bottle.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Miller High Life and a plate of mush consisting of rice, chickpeas, lentils, split peas, garlic, cabbage, and onions.


----------



## Dtergent

Yeaaa, a pot of lemongrass tea, some black coffee, some durian dessert from Indonesia.


----------



## RedLeader

2 small cans tuna
2 rice cakes
can of v8


----------



## delta_9

Granola made from whole rolled oats, flax seeds, sunflower seeds, sesame seeds, dried cranberries, dried blueberries, dried cranberries*, and raisins.  All organic 
Green tea.

*oops meant to say raspberries.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

^That sounds like a slamming dose of nutrition right there!


----------



## Dtergent

Rice beans (mung bean relative) stewed with malabar spinach and jute leaves.

Earlier (to soothe my morning alcohol-laden stomach), rice with olive oil and a bit of soy sauce. Works well.


----------



## mariacallas

^^Palm vodka gives me a huge ass headache and makes me nauseous


----------



## RedLeader

I really, really miss SE Asian palm wine.  

Just had general tso's chicken w/ steamed rice, with some water ammino acids.  Almost time for that 5:00am workout!


----------



## D's

Corona Light, with limes smashed into it.  wow im drunk


----------



## KStoner6tb

Eggs with fresh jalapeno & onion



my mouth is still on fire cuz those 'penos had TONS of seeds   red faced


----------



## ergoline

spinach, mushroom and onion frittata baked with smoked gouda cheese all over the top of it.


----------



## mariacallas

^MmmmMMmmmmm do want~!

Three egg omelette with cheddar, capers, asparagus, green bell pepper, garlic, and
lots of cayenne and curry powder. It was oh so good.


----------



## AfterGlow

Last evening...  a 2 pound NY sirloin steak!        It was after a heavy gym workout, so I feel no guilt whatsoever!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

2 punkin ale
half a large pizza with garlic and onions


----------



## Psychonautical

Slow cooked Ribs, 
Done in Applesauce and Honey ^.^

Mashed Potatoes, Corn, and 2 Pieces of toast.


----------



## KStoner6tb

1 whole apple chopped up
4 boiled eggs
12-14 oz tuna outta the can.


----------



## delta_9

One of my favorite late night snacks 
Spicy hummus and brown rice on tomato and garlic pita bread
Green tea


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> 2 punkin ale
> half a large pizza with garlic and onions



Word!

I just had a home made egg, bacon, and cheddar sandwich on buttered toast. Here's to healthy living incorporating high saturated fat, high sodium meals!


----------



## mealltach

I had a bad eating day yesterday.  First one in weeks.  I feel a bit guilty, but I recognise this emotion as pointless, so I'm trying to let it go.

Last meal: scrambled egg beaters with chives, red and green peppers, spinach, other veggies (I am not sure which, as my boy made breakfast), salsa, and two pieces of turkey bacon.  Cup of coffee.  Mmm.


----------



## RedLeader

30g protein shake
can of tuna
2 rice cakes
spoon of peanut butter

Eating clean never tasted so.......bad


----------



## D's

A quizno's turkey bacon guacamole sandwich and a bowl of broccoli and cheese soup.. It tasted so fucking good.. The soup, off the chain, and a sobe tea to wash it down.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

RedLeader said:


> 30g protein shake
> can of tuna
> 2 rice cakes
> spoon of peanut butter
> 
> Eating clean never tasted so.......bad



Haha yeah man, I've noticed that your meals are all pretty minimalist.


----------



## mealltach

I made up for yesterday by making a delicious dinner!  Mmmm!

Spinach and italian blend salad with a bunch of veggies and my own version of green goddess dressing with avocado, low-fat mayo, non-fat yogurt, a variety of fresh herbs, scallions, etc.

Baked "calypso" tilapia made with jerk spice, smothered in chopped hot finger peppers, red peppers, onions, garlic, and lemon juice, topped with a lemon wedge

homemade miso soup with loads of seaweed, tofu, and some kale to boot!

a glass of pinot grigio

yummmmmmmmy


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I want to eat at your house


----------



## delta_9

Traditional middle eastern style lentil soup and pita bread. :D
Water.


----------



## mariacallas

Harira? Yummmmm



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I want to eat at your house



Me too!!!! :D:D


----------



## Dtergent

Tofu braised in some kind of sauce with celery.. Ho deedle hum


----------



## Missalynn

Homemade chicken noodle soup with veggies. It was boss.


----------



## L2R

my everyday formula: 
1 large tumbler/shaker with cool water (not cold) to be refilled many times throughout the day
1 mug of chinese green tea (loose leaves in hot water) to be topped up with hot water many times throughout the day with the same leaves. 
1 small shaker with protein and milo filled twice


----------



## mealltach

Ladies, you are more than welcome to come to my house.  I will feed you!  I love feeding people.   

Canada isn't thaaaaaat far from the Philippines, MC!  

Last thing I ate - low-fat ricotta and natural peanut butter with vanilla whipped in the food processor.  SO GOOD.


----------



## Dtergent

Santol, and grissini with peanut butter. Loads of lemongrass tea..


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

10 oz filet (rare)
gnocchi
asparagus
more than a few bites of creme brulee
big glass of cabernet

(dinner with my husband, future employer and his wife...great food great company)

Tonight he is taking me for sushi to discuss a contract


----------



## RedLeader

Earl Gray tea
3 eggs - scrambled
2 pieces wheat bread
20g protein powder


----------



## Opiate 420

A sandwich and a banana berry smoothie! soooo good!


----------



## JV

grilled cajun chicken.

lots of water.


----------



## D's

Creatine mix, and some bananas. about to make some Quaker oatmeal, I'm debating if I should go maple n brown sugar or cinnamon roll.
apples n cinnamon does sound tempting.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

grilled pork loin chop
broccoli and cauliflower
protein shake w/skim milk


----------



## double ewe

12 oz filet, blackened, wrapped in bacon, pan-seared


----------



## lostNfound

I'm short on time lately and convenience is key.

I've been having baked beans on toast twice a day for the past couple of weeks. Would be unlucky if I didn't like them but I like eating as simple as I can.

I need to eat more veges though, I eat plenty of fruit but am lacking the vegetables.

Needless to say I just ate baked beans on toast 
Now I'm munching on some dried fruit and nuts. After that I'll eat a fresh carrot


----------



## KStoner6tb

baked beans & toast= lots of gas yah?  

Me: 5 jumbo scambled eggs, green bellpepper, 2 slices of Chz


----------



## RedLeader

a shitload of beef jerky


----------



## ThCatBob

Juse ate 2 strawberry toaster strudel's with a big glass of milk =^.^= YUM


----------



## D's

I bought a lil bottle of some "Indian River" grape fruit juice! It is so good!
(im sick and I hate orange juice..  grapefruit juice!)


----------



## voodoolounge

Cheerios, Yogurt, Orange Juice, Banana, Protein shake...might as well get at least one healthy meal in for the day.


----------



## D's

cambels chicken noodle soup!


----------



## Swerlz

Ham sandwich and water.. yumm yumm


----------



## D's

I'm now super hungry, and went to "Zaxbys" to get a wings n things deal. So damn good.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Fried rice+beans


----------



## infectedmushroom

musashi bulk protein shake (mmm) 

spinach and cheese ravioli


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Dinner out with the girls:

shared fried calamari (mixed w/fried jalapenos, green peppers and topped w/gorganzola...I could have done without the additions)
A sub-par chicken dish with tomato, sauteed spinach, mozz cheeze, garlic, in a white wine sauce over at least 2 cups (white) penne which I didn't eat. 

Best part: Grey Goose dirty martini and great conversation.


----------



## double ewe

cooked for a date night w/ the gf

marinated, hickory-grilled ny strip
loaded baked potato
salted tomato wedges
bottle of cabernet 

lots and lots of cookie dough ice cream


----------



## mealltach

-Tofu stir fry with loads of veggies (including THIN asparagus - it's great in stir frys it it's not too large and fibrous).  Fry up onions, garlic, and ginger in virgin olive oil first, then veg in the order you like.  Mix in a splash of worchesterchire and some soy sauce (I use low-sodium soy sauce) and 2 tbs. of natural chunky peanut butter.  It's soooooo good and so easy too!
-cauliflower and a bit of grated cheese
-lemon water


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

homemade pizza, with olvie oil slathered on the crust, mozzarella, tomatoes, dash of salt/pepper/garlic/italian seasonings, and some fresh basil to top it all off, no sauce needed.


----------



## delta_9

My usual morning handful of nootropics/vitamins/supplements
Green tea

Now I just need to find some bud


----------



## Sweet P

I had a banana for breakfast yesterday... that was over 24 hours ago! 

I really gotta eat.


----------



## 8L4YN3

I just munged down an orange, thats healthy isnt it?


----------



## D's

6inch subway club on Italian herb and cheese. hit the spot


----------



## euphoria

lowfat cottage cheese. i feel like that's healthy.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^I would like to find nonfat or low fat cottage cheese with reduced sodium.  It tastes so salty.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Whole wheat penne pasta salad (pinto beans, black beans, grilled chicken, red and yellow peppers, minced garlic, shredded carrots)  
Dressing (fat free greek yogurt, mayo, cumin, chipotle chili powder)


----------



## mariacallas

My favorite delicious vegetable peanut sauce stew with banana heart ...hmmmnn SO good. And some garlicky chorizo on the side. Perfect comfort food for Saturday night stranded at home during the worst tropical typhoon we've had in years.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Grape nuts, low fat cottage cheese, 2 percent milk, and a tablespoon of raw cane sugar


----------



## D's

a yummy teryiki chicken footlong sub from subway, sooo fuckn good.


----------



## Dave

A tall glass of 1/3 beet juice, 1/3 OJ and 1/3 club soda. Tasty!

Before that I ate a shit dinner of prefab salad, fake meat-on-a-stick and leftover krautspaetzle (sauerkraut baked with spaetzle). I figure that the two even out.


----------



## delta_9

Butter, herb, and black pepper noodles.
Green Tea
:D


----------



## RedLeader

Grilled Swordfish
2 rice cakes
20g protein
8 oz low sodium V8


----------



## double ewe

burger w/ bacon and some red bull.


----------



## thujone

eggs with cayenne & goat cheez, brown rice, gin.  going to have seconds of each.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Kashi Honey Almond Flax cereal w/skim milk
guaranteed BM in a bowl...ooh that sound gross


----------



## mariacallas

Woke up and had macadamia nuts and some walnuts....BRAIN FOOD!!!! So delicious! My regular store ran out of whole raw almonds....


----------



## D's

evan williams n coke

pluz a chick fila bisket


yo any 1 got sum change.


----------



## mealltach

mariacallas said:


> My favorite delicious vegetable peanut sauce stew with banana heart ...hmmmnn SO good. And some garlicky chorizo on the side. Perfect comfort food for Saturday night stranded at home during the worst tropical typhoon we've had in years.



I've been thinking of you and dtergent lately and hoping that everything is okay over there!

I had sprouted grain toast with natural PB and a banana for breakfast.  Oh, and a coffee.


----------



## hobhead

white tea and cous sous gets me up and doing it/


----------



## RedLeader

cup of tea
3 eggs
can of tuna
2 rice cakes


----------



## who_can_say

coffee hehe

before that was a small bowl of veal tortellini


----------



## euphoria

grilled salmon!!! delicious mmmmm


----------



## Dave

Fresh carrot juice, from the last of this years' harvest. So good!


----------



## spacefacethebassace

2 oz. of FRS energy supplement in 10 oz. of 2% milk, with a scoop of protein powder thrown in for good measure, 2 grams of omega-3's, an antioxidant complex, and 325 mg tylenol.


----------



## mariacallas

Brown rice, yummy chopsuey with mushrooms, and fish relleno. Best meal ever.


----------



## Syd_Barret

8 oz of chicken tenders (boneless skinless 110cals per 4oz  )
271 grams of broc, and grilled onions and mushrooms.
Seasoned generously with chile powder, black pepper, and a salt free all purpose seasoning (garlic, onion, and some other crap)


----------



## dextrostatic

i remember eating at 8:30 am swiss chocolate pudding. 
Afternoon: iced tea, 1 iron supplement, delicious tasting water, and now my own saliva.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

It is PANINI week at our house this week.  I declared it 

Tonight Pastrami Pickle Panini

MARBLE RYE BREAD
dijon mustard
swiss cheese
thinly sliced deli dill pickle
pastrami
swiss cheese
MARBLE RYE BREAD

It was good. I never ate pastrami before.


----------



## Swerlz

Blue Gatorade
Red Baron Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## jackie jones

Acai juice.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

sauteed spinach, sundried tomato, goat cheese pizza (whole wheat crust)


----------



## KStoner6tb

Big ribeye.  Thing had to be an inch thick.  Anybody else love the fat on a good steak?  I'm not done knawing the fat/gristle off this bad boy...long as I have some dental floss I'm cool


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am fond of pork fat.


----------



## The Real Fatman

some roast pork, cauliflower, and beets and a diet 7up


----------



## double ewe

KStoner6tb said:


> Big ribeye.  Thing had to be an inch thick.  Anybody else love the fat on a good steak?  I'm not done knawing the fat/gristle off this bad boy...long as I have some dental floss I'm cool



oh hell yes.

i could go from zero to heart attack in one sitting on some prime rib fat.


----------



## whoisrhp

This morning: Pre packed meal.

white chicken breast meat , brown rice, broccoli with some tapatio hot sauce,

along with some lipton diet green tea.


----------



## euphoria

tuna sandwich with lots of veggies. i keep craving tuna for some reason. if you eat too much tuna, is that bad for you?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ask Jeremy Piven


----------



## KStoner6tb

You'd have to eat a shitload FF...multiple large cans a day.  I'ts really hard to do.

ahaha ^ yah PIven should have thought of something better than that.  Mercury poisoning? lol


----------



## double ewe

pepper-crusted ny strip. pan-seared, served w/ sweet chili sauce.

flavor sensation.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

a big bag of sea salt and vinegar baked chips
the sides of my mouth are abraded


----------



## RedLeader

Birthday Pizza and hot wings  

Back to the clean diet tomorrow


----------



## double ewe

double ewe said:


> pepper-crusted ny strip. pan-seared, served w/ sweet chili sauce.
> 
> flavor sensation.



cooked the other ny strip the same way. definitely a recipe i'm going to be working on.

added some mashed potatoes with fresh rosemary.


----------



## euphoria

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> a big bag of sea salt and vinegar baked chips
> the sides of my mouth are abraded



ha i hate that!! but they are so good and salty. 


i had a sweet potato for dinner.. so good :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

I had a monster of a salad sandwich for lunch a coupla hours ago, now I'm munching on some delicious delicious choc-coated licorice


----------



## belarki

chocolate-coated licorice?!!!! *wishes you could send me some via teh intrawebz*

I had a salad sandwich with mustard & cottage cheese and a cup of tea for lunch... looking forward to something more imaginative for dinner...


----------



## Dtergent

Corn soup with moringa leaves
And a cappuccino


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

salad sandwich=veggies and bread?


----------



## double ewe

chipotle burrito and stella artois.


----------



## belarki

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> salad sandwich=veggies and bread?



Yah, to be precise, wholemeal bread (with seasame seeds), tomato, cucumber, a little grated carrot, handful of various greens (rocket, baby spinach, a few different lettuce types, dandelion leaves etc), a genourous portion of wholegrain mustard, and cottage cheese. I'm boring and pack my lunch for work daily, usually a sandwich & museli bar :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^that sounds good





Cannabutter Cookie
(_stock file photo_)


----------



## RedLeader

Fried shrimp/prawns w/butter, garlic, basil, cayenne & black pepper  (okay I got a bit carried away with the spices, but it's Friday night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## shannonsensimilla

Yerba mate with green tea, ginko leaf and mango lemonade. Before that baked chicken with fresh basil and pan seared portabellas/red peppers. I swear i usually cook a variation of this meal at least twice a week


----------



## PF_Dev

a banana... my pre-breakfast snack.  I'm a late morning breakfast eater, but wanted a little something to start my day.

I'll be reaching for the raisin bran in a little bit.


----------



## phactor

Had Yogurt, Landjager sausage (I'm from the Northern Midwest, what can I say), some granola and an protein drink.

Getting ready to hit the gym, then sit down and study for the LSAT.

I wish I had a cannacookie for later lol!!


----------



## phactor

belarki said:


> Yah, to be precise, wholemeal bread (with seasame seeds), tomato, cucumber, a little grated carrot, handful of various greens (rocket, baby spinach, a few different lettuce types, dandelion leaves etc), a genourous portion of wholegrain mustard, and cottage cheese. I'm boring and pack my lunch for work daily, usually a sandwich & museli bar :D



I love this kinda of stuff, however its hard for me to find something I do not like. 

My mom didn't feed us much junk food or fast food as a kid. I can rarely stomach the stuff nowadays.

Anyways probably going to go with some chicken breast, brown rice and veggies for dinner. Not totally sure yet.


----------



## phactor

Chicken breast with a country seasoning and a big serving of barley mixed with peas and carrots in a light olive oil sauce.


----------



## ringring

the last thing I ate is ,tea,with a corn sugar,not as sweat as normal sugar but it healthy

Seinfeld The Complete Series


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

totally not healthy because it was delivery
BUFFALO CHICKEN PIZZA
for breakfast


----------



## rafterfalling

coffee


----------



## phactor

Breakfast: Canadian Bacon and Eggs

10:00 Pre-workout supplement, Creatine, Workout shake

12:30: Post workout shake, Creatine

Not sure whats for lunch probably a salad or something


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

cannabutter cookie
we are getting low on smoke

before that...the last slice of buffalo chicken pizza after 60 min spin class and grocery shopping


----------



## AfterGlow

a huge chuck steak and a salad with caesar dressing.    yumm!


----------



## Noodle

*Yuengling Light Beer is skillfully crafted to deliver a consistently refreshing brew with only 98 calories. 

Drawing from traditional brewing techniques, our Light Beer is brewed longer to reduce the sugar content and produce fewer calories in each thirst-quenching drink. 

Its pale golden color is complemented by a light-bodied flavor. Yuengling Light maintains a well balanced character of malt and hops, with slight carbonation for a crisp satisfying finish. 

We sacrifice nothing to produce a premium light beer that is low in calories and full of flavor. 

This combination delivers the ultimate refreshment in Yuengling Light Beer.*


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

oooooh I want!


----------



## Tomer

Noodle said:


> *Yuengling Light Beer is skillfully crafted to deliver a consistently refreshing brew with only 98 calories.
> 
> Drawing from traditional brewing techniques, our Light Beer is brewed longer to reduce the sugar content and produce fewer calories in each thirst-quenching drink.
> 
> Its pale golden color is complemented by a light-bodied flavor. Yuengling Light maintains a well balanced character of malt and hops, with slight carbonation for a crisp satisfying finish.
> 
> We sacrifice nothing to produce a premium light beer that is low in calories and full of flavor.
> 
> This combination delivers the ultimate refreshment in Yuengling Light Beer.*



LOL, now I'v seen it all...


----------



## D's

Lil Debbie Oatmeal Cream Pie.


----------



## tank90

drank a bottle of gatorade and i had some speggheti a while ago


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

salami and sheese sandwich, cup of sun drop, and my sleepy pills


----------



## mariacallas

Raw almonds, I love you.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

multigrain blueberry flax pancakes lovingly made by moi
fresh squeezed orange juice
hits from the bong


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Three cups of Irish Breakfast and a banana. Currently eating a bowl of grape nuts and cottage cheese with strawberry jam


----------



## FlippingTop

Black coffee, 2 sugars and a variety of health pills.


----------



## phactor

Breakfest: Protein shake (should have eaten more)

Snack: Strawberry and Banana Smoothie with Green Tea Macha

Pre workout lunch: Granola Bar, Brussel Sprouts, Cottage Cheese


----------



## daysonatrain

many slices of homemade pizza with sausage, not a very healthy day, but hell, its sunday


----------



## Km013

i've been nursing a 12 oz bag of beef jerky and a tin of fruit and nuts intermittently during work for the past 3 hours.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

mmm colon will have fun with that combo


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

chicken cacciatore w/fresh spinach and 3 cheese tortellini
(I did not make the pasta)


----------



## Km013

it actually isn't as bad as you would think.  the only thing that bothers me is the amount of sodium


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yeah.  This year has been cutting out the sodium for us.  I hadn't paid attention to it on labels.  I haven't added add salt to anything. in at least 10 years.  I can taste the salt in my cottage cheese...yuck!


----------



## double ewe

cheeseburger, fries and hot wings for dinner. couple beers couple scotches washed it down.

my body really wishes i would quit treating it like shit.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Jasmine rice with lentils/peas/potatoes cooked down in a milky chicken broth habanero base


----------



## Dtergent

Recuperating from a somewhat fucked up streak of debauchery

Hot water
Hot soup
Vegetables


----------



## Changed

I don't have any money to pay for food so I'm eating what I find. 3 eggs, 2 pieces of toast will probably be my meal for today.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

^dumpster diving?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

brown rice
pork, peppers, edamame stir fry w/ tikki masala sauce


----------



## delta_9

Green Tea
Frozen Strawberries and Blackberries


----------



## mariacallas

spacefacethebassace said:


> Jasmine rice with lentils/peas/potatoes cooked down in a milky chicken broth habanero base



That sounds yum.

I ate a pork salpicao omelette and two garlic longganisas .....yum.


----------



## Changed

spacefacethebassace said:


> ^dumpster diving?



not quite. I'm stealing food from a college dorm


----------



## D's

protein bar :[
and LOL i would but everyone in my dorm has no food


----------



## crevan

Cream of broccoli Soup with a white bun.

Debating between having juice, milk and a pepsi.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Yeah, I steal food from the food court at the student union all the time. It used to be the dining halls but I don't live on campus/have a meal plan anymore so I take what I can get. 

For breakfast: some banana bread and three cups of gunpowder green tea.


----------



## Changed

2 slices of peanut butter toast... probably fasting for the rest of the day.


----------



## mariacallas

Raw Brazil nuts..yummy! 



> Brazil nuts have about 2,500 times as much selenium as any other nut. Selenium is a powerful antioxidant which has been proven to protect against heart disease and cancers like prostate cancer.
> 
> Brazil nuts high selenium content also discourages the ageing process and stimulates the immune system. In a study of patients with early Alzheimers disease, antioxidants - including selenium - boosted mood and mental performance. Like all nuts, brazil nuts are an excellent source of protein and fiber. Brazil nuts are high in minerals including zinc and magnesium, and contain useful amounts of phosphorous, copper and iron


----------



## delta_9

Peanut, Almond & Pecan clusters
Orange Juice
And a handful of supplements.


----------



## Dtergent

Cashew nuts and lemongrass tea.


----------



## Km013

at least 10 fun size butterfingers, urghhhhhh


----------



## lystra

oatmeal with banana and a glass of vanilla soymilk


----------



## spacefacethebassace

^A nice healthful breakfast. I had an energy drink, haha.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

cheese omelet (slathered in orgainic ketchup much to my hubby's dismay)and whole wheat dry toast
chocolate soymilk

right now...Long Trail Harvest brown ale


----------



## alanwatts

Tilapia fillet with a side of curly fries.    Glass of 2% milk as per usual.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

A cup of oatmeal with a quarter cup of raisins, a tablespoon of crunchy peanut butter, cinnamon, nutmeg, clove, and allspice. And a multi-vitamin and 2 g EFA's for dessert.


----------



## delta_9

3 scrambled eggs, a toasted blueberry bagel w/cream cheese, & a cup of white tea.
And of course my supplements.
Great way to start my morning.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

pumpkin cheesecake
mmmmmmmmmmmmm deadly


----------



## OverDone

'Autumn Harvest' salad from Salad Works (oil and vinegar instead of a _real_ dressing)

oh! and a Dunkin Donuts frozen cappucino with 2 extra shots of espresso.  Nice little caffeine buzz goin' on right about now


----------



## daysonatrain

two local eggs over easy, a half cup of refried beans and 4 soft corn tortillas, with lots of hot sauce


----------



## mariacallas

tuna sandwich with whole grain bread and lots of mayo....i'm PMSY


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Have you tried hummus or fat free plain greek yogurt instead of mayo?


----------



## skoat

^Yeah fat free yogurt works good for mayo when I'm cutting weight.

I had a potato skin with marinara and cheese like twelve hours ago.  Whats to come?  Nothing really related to this forum.


----------



## AfterGlow

Steak and eggs!   breakfast of champions!


----------



## Changed

200 grams oats + 1% milk + 2 table spoons turbinado sugar 
4 carrots, 2 celery stalks


----------



## spacefacethebassace

^Damn, that's a ton of oatmeal, dude. 

For me, a half cup of grape nuts, half cup of cottage cheese, two tablespoons of strawberry jam, and a gourd of yerba mate.


----------



## Volundr

teriyaki chicken and rice with chilli oil and umm to drink i think it was pineapple and coconut juice (not from concentrate)


----------



## PinkStrawberries

AfterGlow said:


> Steak and eggs!   breakfast of champions!



Theres nothing better than steak and eggs in the morning - will keep you satisfied all day. 

I just had french toast with mixed fruit and a drink with a combination of mandarine orange juice, cranberry juice, and green tea. mmm mmmm


----------



## mealltach

Soup with tofu, bean curd, Chinese bok choy, green onions, green beans, ginger, and garlic in a mushroom-flavoured broth.  It was really tasty, actually.  This and home-made steamed pork dumplings = a less healthy side-dish, but it was lean pork with loads of green onions, chives, herbs, garlic, and ginger!  So tasty...


----------



## delta_9

Whole grain pita bread and jalapeno hummus.
Green Tea

Not much but I'm about to go to subway so...


----------



## Dave

A big ol' salad: spring mix, red peppers, crappy cherry tomatoes, lots of homegrown sprouts, two balls of buffalo mozzarella torn into bite sized bits, and dressed with a simple olive oil/lemon/mustard dressing. Mah belly is happy!


----------



## Raillery

Skittles, mounds, ice cream cone.  Yeah I don't have the healthiest appetite, and I probably wont change it unless I begin gaining weight.


----------



## delta_9

Dave that sounds good


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Yeah, this morning wasn't the best for my diet, my boss brought donuts to a meeting, so I ate about half a dozen fresh donuts and drank a very large cup of strong, instant coffee. Diabetes here I come!


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

donuts are too temping in the morning if I didn't get a chance to eat.

lunch was 1 can tuna (7 oz) with a dash of mayo, 1 slice whole wheat bread, 1.5 slices of baby swiss cheese and washed it down with a protein shake (30 grams protein).  i mounded the tuna on the bread and cheese.  then I folded it making some kind of towering taco.  eating sloppy when no one is watching is the best.


----------



## mealltach

Spoonfuls of natural crunchy peanut butter from the jar.  Om nom nom.

I want your salad right now, Dave!


----------



## lystra

this morning, its oatmeal with pecans and a bit of brown sugar
and some soy eggnog 

the cold weather makes me crave warm and sweet and winter spice


----------



## monchi

^mmm... i have the same breakfast except with walnuts...

 i last ate: sliced strawberries over lemon yogurt.


----------



## Swerlz

Milk and Cereal, Milk and Cereal, Milk and Cereal, Cereal and Milk Cereal and Milk


----------



## empty_remains

I tried for the first time this morning carrot juice. Smelled funny but didn't taste as bad as I was thinking.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Swerz said:


> Milk and Cereal, Milk and Cereal, Milk and Cereal, Cereal and Milk Cereal and Milk



It's what's NOT for breakfast.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

A scoop of protein powder in 2% milk, with some maca, n-acetyl l-carnitine, kratom, and Fish/Flax/Borage oil thrown in for good measure.


----------



## lil angel15

A coffee and an omelette with fetta, tomato, chorizo, olive and basil.


----------



## D's

Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee, Soooooo gooodddd! :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

lil angel15 said:


> A coffee and an omelette with fetta, tomato, chorizo, olive and basil.


I like your style!


----------



## PARooolller

18 oz of rib eye and a 36 year old MILF vagina....and I'm only 23

Please get on my level.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^I like your style!


----------



## PARooolller

I like you...seriously


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

thank you...seriously


----------



## Dtergent

Some mediocre panini bread, good butter and jam, stewed fruit and relatively good coffee at a cafe.. Need free wifi if I don't want to go to office.


----------



## phactor

last thing I drank?

1 Imperial stout

about to have a few scoops of cytogainer


----------



## trainwreckmolly

a pack of pop tarts and a toaster strudel.  the dinner of champions :D


----------



## clamjuice

potato and chick pea wholewheat patty and peach juice. peach juice is pretty _fucking_ good, thats all i have to say on that matter!

ps also trainwreckmolly i cant figure out what your avatar is spelling. i know its only got a an A D and M in it, so im guessing ADAM or MADAM or MAD. not sure whether thats the cannabis 

pps now im high and im eating peanut butter and chocolate cookies and pineapple juice


----------



## delta_9

^It spells mdma

edit - oh last thing I ate/drank was some noodles and tea


----------



## mealltach

lil_angel's breakfast sounds DELICIOUS!  Do want!

(I first typed lil_anger...hehehe)

PI you really crack me up.  

The last things I ate were the garlic fingers I ate last night.    So bad for me...but we got home drunk last night and made a bad decision to eat something greasy.  I can't go to the gym either because it's a holiday, and I don't have my runners so I can't go for a run.  I guess I'll just be lazy and eat well for the rest of the day!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Mealltach, you piqued my interest long before your compliment 

Quick, easy, nutritious, and yummy dinner:
cooked Buttoni whole wheat cheese ravioli
Buttoni marinara
sauteed spinach with garlic , italian seasoning, pepper, red pepper flakes, and olive oil
can of diced tomatoes (drained)
can of navy beans (drained and rinsed)
one package of pre-cooked chicken breast strips

Mix together in a big pot and top with parm cheese if desired....voila!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I had a grilled chicken caesar salad for lunch and some home made chicken noodle soup for dinner  

Both were very tasty


----------



## jackie jones

I just got off a fast of only orange juice  for the past six days. Feels good. I lost ten pounds.

Tomorrow I shall go for chinese.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

An apple. Before that a banana. Fruit as breakfast FTW


----------



## Rogue Robot




----------



## Binge Artist

^Uhm, there'd better be some serious creatine or glutamine in that bottle.  This is _Healthy _Living, after all.


----------



## Swerlz

yoohoo...........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

Binge Artist said:


> ^Uhm, there'd better be some serious creatine or glutamine in that bottle.  This is _Healthy _Living, after all.



ok its healthy now. 

nsfw for size

*NSFW*: 










im about to peel and fry 4 pounds of shrimp.


----------



## mealltach

Huge spinach salad with low-fat mozza, red and green peppers, green onions, broccoli, bean sprouts, cucumber, cauliflower, and homemade olive oil-based salad dressing.  Om nom nom.


----------



## jackie jones

Pomegranite juice, multi-vitamin, ginko biloba.


----------



## phactor

Southwestern Black Bean Soup+Corn Tortillas... I am really effin hungry today, I'm about to make myself something else.


----------



## PARooolller

9 oz. chicken breast marinated with mexican chili lime flavor and 1 and 1/2 cups of whole grain brown rice...Topped with 3/4 cup taco blend cheese and followed with 4 grams fishoil, 2 pill echinacea, and 900mgs gabapentin.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^Yum!


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

12 sauteed shrimps.  I think im going to start eating every 2-3 hours but small portions for metabolism boost.


----------



## Swerlz

ribs


----------



## PARooolller

another 9-10oz of boneless skinless chicken breast marinaded in buffalo wing bbq sauce topped with cheese...and broccoli with salt and spray butter


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

cheese cheese melted cheese
I am a dairy slut.


----------



## PARooolller

cheese makes everything better


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

agreed


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

i got a wicked Parmesan addiction.  this girl I was semi-seeing absolutely _hated_ the smell of it.  not sure where she is now but I got a fat block in the fridge waiting for me


----------



## Dtergent

An absolutely vile shiitake adobo thing.


----------



## D's

mtn. dew


----------



## guava-jam

a kiwi! and some green tea. my stomach feels so green.


----------



## double ewe

woke up early to get some work done before class, so

beer and doritos?


----------



## Binge Artist

Half dozen raw eggs.


----------



## delta_9

5 omega-3 eggs, scrambled with some salt/pepper, milk and shredded cheese.
Green tea.

:D


----------



## Changed

multivitamin + oats w/ turbinado sugar, honey, and 1% milk + an apple + a banana + slice of bread w/ ghee and organic apricot jam.

(breakfast + early lunch)


----------



## euphoria

mushrooms, olives, sugar snap peas, corn, and pierogies, sauteed with garlic and spices and a little butter. 

i need to start eating salads again. ill go through phases where i have one daily, but then i got burnt out and i haven't had one in about 2 months. mealtach your salad made me crave one!


----------



## Changed

yam w/ turbinado sugar + sour creme; a salad w/ red onion, broccoli, green beans, cheddar cheese, and red-wine vinaigrette; long grain brown rice + lentils w/ Sriracha hot sauce and Thai sweet/spicy sauce, and a beer.


----------



## PARooolller

4 eggs over easy. 4 strips bacon, canadian sausage, 2 pieces whole wheat toast, protein shake, home fries, coffee, 2 bottles of water...

I'm looking more and more like a bodybuilder every day.


----------



## Changed

oats + turbinado sugar + honey + 1% milk + a banana chopped up & now I'm eating an apple


----------



## euphoria

I got my salad on today  woop woop! I had a big ol' salad and then some grilled salmon. I feel sooo freakin healthy right now omg. Better go drink some beer later or something to even this shit out


----------



## spacefacethebassace

The last of the tortellini out of the fridge, about a half cup of prunes, a couple of carrots. Healthy enough.


----------



## PARooolller

i've been depressed lately...to help ease my depression I'm walking to mcdonalds to consume

-two double quarter pounders with cheese---that's 1 full lb of mcdonalds grade beef
-medium order of fries
-6 piece mcnugget

--sorry healthy living


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

If I was drunk, I might eat that.
When I am down, I carbo-load.


----------



## Changed

Lentils & long grain brown rice w/ thai sauce & Sriracha


----------



## spacefacethebassace

gobdol bibimbab, i think that's how it's spelled. Either way that was the best damn korean joint I've ever been to


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Milo


----------



## Changed

a piece of toast w/ ghee and apricot jam


----------



## nO_iRiS

250 gram turkey boob, and a pasta salad.


----------



## Binge Artist

12 soft tacos


----------



## PARooolller

tacos and burritos are the best foods...


----------



## Changed

2 eggs, diced potatoes, and cheddar cheese omelet w/ bayou cajun seasoning.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Two slices of coal-fired pizza with ricotta, mozzarella, sun-dried tomatoes, and italian sausage as toppings. A piece of garlic cheese bread, a fried mozzarella wedge, and several beers. Maybe not the healthiest meal ever but god damn it was good.


----------



## Sweet P

Sushi... which I'm now suspecting was a bit dodgy.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

A HUGE tub of full cream yogurt - oops. Premenstrual much? lol


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

What _didn't_ I eat last night?
I have a food hangover.
PMS RAWKS!


----------



## Changed

oats, turbinado sugar, honey, milk


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Swiss and veggie on a whole wheat roll. A green machine Naked juice, kratom.


----------



## daysonatrain

nO_iRiS said:


> 250 gram turkey boob, and a pasta salad.



what?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I think it was 24 min chicken egg rolls with garlic peanut dipping sauce at 1am after 9 beer...my bum hurts


----------



## euphoria

drugfukkdrockstar said:


> A HUGE tub of full cream yogurt - oops. Premenstrual much? lol





Perpetual Indulgence said:


> What _didn't_ I eat last night?
> I have a food hangover.
> PMS RAWKS!



haha.... me too

drinking a freaking huge peanut butter and chocolate milkshake at the moment. i should feel guilty... but i do not


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

mmmm that would be good for my mouth that is all cut up and burnt from last night's egg roll extravaganza

back on track with dinner: cheese omelet, 3 strips of bacon, and 2 slices of whole wheat dry toast, pink grapefruit juice to wash it down


----------



## PARooolller

Time to get back on my diet....here's one of my signature "Get Big and Lean" meals, comprised of 10 oz. of boneless skinless chicken breast marinated in 30min teriyaki marinade, 2 cups of whole grain brown rice, and broccoli...All topped with spray butter and sea salt...

Eat 4 of these meals a day (one with red meat) and 3-4 50gram protein shakes and you're set.


----------



## mariacallas

^yum chicken and brocolli.
I had baguio beans and baked seabass with pesto and lemon. Twas good...healthy!


----------



## phactor

Chicken pad thai and a Sierra Nevada Celebration ale (just having one tonight). Not going to drink until next saturday



mariacallas said:


> I had baguio beans and baked seabass with pesto and lemon. Twas good...healthy!



That sounds awesome


----------



## phactor

2 scrambled eggs and a cup of coffee, not really hungry but I often have to force myself to eat in the mornings. Will be having a bagel in a little bit.


----------



## PARooolller

3 eggs over easy, 2 pieces whole wheat toast, protein shake


----------



## Binge Artist

Edible panties, along with what ever other nutrients may be found in human hair folicles and certain bodily fluids.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Nice.

What my roommate calls only "the good shit", but what is actually just wheat spaghetti cooked wok-style with sweet curry paste and vegetables.


----------



## mariacallas

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> What _didn't_ I eat last night?
> I have a food hangover.
> PMS RAWKS!



lolololol. Yeah!!! I wake up ravenous when Im PMS-ing! 
My last meal was a super yummy mung bean stew with pork, and lots and lots of cayenne pepper. Hmmmm....

Now Im craving ice cream so bad but I'm trying my best to STOP IT!


----------



## phactor

Ate a prosciutto and veggie pasta. Was still hungry later so I ate some cottage cheese. Still kinda hungry so will probably eat again and then maybe have a muscle milk.


----------



## KStoner6tb

1 chicken breast
whole wheat pasta
tomato sauce
bellpepper
onion


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

1/2 of a 16" cheese pizza which I added bacon to which I washed down with an ale
PMS...I want gobs of melted cheeeeeeeeeeeese


----------



## PARooolller

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> 1/2 of a 16" cheese pizza which I added bacon to which I washed down with an ale
> PMS...I want gobs of melted cheeeeeeeeeeeese



damn girl when do you not have PMS???????????!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I was thinking that after I realized my earlier post LOL!
Let me look at the date,


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

11/21
today is 12/15
PMS every 31/2 weeks sounds right


----------



## thissongiscalled

Broiled tenderloin and sauteed squash/zucchini


----------



## mariacallas

Super delicious vegetable peanut stew with all my favorite veggies ESPECIALLY banana heart  OMG!!!! Orgasmic..... And I'm having a chilled sarsaparilla soda which is just sensational.

PMS-ing now but I've been quite good....have steered clear of any refined carbs and sugars, so I know the PMS Fairy will totally eliminate my bloat once I get it


----------



## phactor

Muscle Milk. Had a few beers last night, but still ate healthy (a thai sweet basil chicken).

Will be forcing down some oatmeal today. Trying to figure out if I should work out today or tomm (will probably give my body one more day and then hit the weights hard)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

tuna with dill hummus, bit o mayo, fresh dill, shredded carrots, diced red onions, on a bed of spinach leaves on flax and grain bread


----------



## gsta4lyfe

Hahaha cookies and dr. Pepper


----------



## mariacallas

Awesome baked tiger prawns with lemon butter sauce and lots of cracked pepper. I ate this with a vegetable stir fry (shiitake mushrooms, carrots, snap peas, red and green bell peppers.) 
Deelish. I love sucking the shrimp heads too


----------



## KStoner6tb

My first vegan entry. 


Sauteed tofu with organic spinach and onion, with a little Tony's seasoning on top.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

your plate depresses me
food for gulag


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

I really fucked up tonight.  I had shrimp wrapped with steak, wrapped with 2 layers of bacon that was cooked in a butter sauce.  It tasted really bomb.  There must have been about 10 pieces of bacon with all of the fat still on it.  Lol.


----------



## ocean

Oatmeal.......

I've had a backwards morning- I ate hummus and carrots fir breakfast and oatmeal fir a snack


----------



## Ultrapsyber

Breakfast:  seeds (chia, sunflower, pumpkin, linseed, sesame) with a tiny sprinkle of raw cacao nibs, natural yoghurt and a tiny drizzle of agave nectar...  it's heavenly!


----------



## Jake272

Jesus Christ look at all these healthy foods..... I just got done eating fish sticks, noodles and green beans (with lotsa butter damnit.)


----------



## mariacallas

Ultrapsyber said:


> Breakfast:  seeds (chia, sunflower, pumpkin, linseed, sesame) with a tiny sprinkle of raw cacao nibs, natural yoghurt and a tiny drizzle of agave nectar...  it's heavenly!



That sounds AWESOME! 
And Jake....a little butter aint bad, hell, I eat a lot of butter 
As long as it aint margarine or that hydrogenated crap :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

chocolate soy milk (Silk brand) and temazepam.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Tofu spaghetti...


mushrooms
onions
garlic


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^see the tofu thread
The WOOD posted a delicious recipe.


----------



## phactor

Ground Beef and Whole Wheat Macaroni (bulking)

Cup of Whole Milk


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

pineapple


----------



## Mjäll

I'm fasting :'(

Would like a pizza now. I ate carrots all day.


----------



## Pillthrill

^ Uh I did a 48 hour fast once and that sucked. I can't fast very well, although I CAN do it. I cheated when I had an eating disorder with pickles. They only way I can is when I don't do it on purpose. Hunger pain SUCKS.

I drank some grape koolaid. When your poor that shit works pretty well. At least has some water in there with the sugar I live off of.


----------



## lil angel15

Lemon lime bitters, spag bol and salad


----------



## KStoner6tb

Mjäll said:


> I'm fasting :'(
> 
> Would like a pizza now. I ate carrots all day.



I'm trying a 24 hr. raw fruit/veggie and water fast today.  


So I just had some strawberries and grapes.


----------



## phactor

1 Cup Oatmeal

Half a serving of Cytogainer (yuck)


----------



## Dtergent

Just had string beans in coconut milk/onions and red rice. PLUS some chocolate with almonds.


----------



## mariacallas

Pillthrill said:


> ^ Uh I did a 48 hour fast once and that sucked. I can't fast very well, although I CAN do it. I cheated when I had an eating disorder with pickles. They only way I can is when I don't do it on purpose. Hunger pain SUCKS.
> 
> I drank some grape koolaid. When your poor that shit works pretty well. At least has some water in there with the sugar I live off of.



Ugh, koolaid is horrible. So much refined sugar and artificial coloring. Why not just buy a bottle of fruit juice with no added sugar, or some fruit? I don't think the price is THAT prohibitively expensive.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Two shots of espresso with a tablespoon of honey and a couple shots of 2 percent milk, mmm


----------



## dr-ripple

*cracker*

coffee and Mt Dew and a cracker


----------



## Changed

curry couscous w/ garbanzos, olives, chopped garlic, and olive oil.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

6 bottles of water, over the course of tthe day, 3 pizza pockets at 9am, 125 miligrams of dexedrine


----------



## Dtergent

A tablea of raw cacao dabbed in raw sugar. Trying to do yoga but I'm bouncing the fuck off the walls..


----------



## soul scientist

coffee with vanilla soy milk


----------



## mariacallas

> A tablea of raw cacao dabbed in raw sugar. Trying to do yoga but I'm bouncing the fuck off the walls..


^kaw talaga


----------



## Mjäll

Changed said:


> curry couscous w/ garbanzos, olives, chopped garlic, and olive oil.



Sounds awesome


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

turkey chili


----------



## Binge Artist

Quit smoking about two days ago, and I just cannot seem to get enough Snickers bars.


Seriously, these things are fucking DELICIOUS, and even though I already ate about 5 of those fuckers today, each one seems progressively better.


----------



## leiphos

a toasted bagel with cream cheese and smoked salmon, plus some olives

and morphine


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

in the past 3 days ive prolly consumed 1500 calories, and now im actually realizing how much of my body was actually fat,  shit son,


----------



## phactor

Turkey Tacos and Rice


----------



## cocamatic

Toasted oat cereal with sliced almonds, dried cranberry/blueberries/pomegranate seeds, teaspoon of ground flax, whey, & milk with omega 3. 

This stuff helps you make healthy fluffy poops.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

SUSHI, and lots of pickled jinger


----------



## Changed

jasmine rice + kidney, great northern, black beans + corn + olive oil + sriracha... then I had natural peanut butter sandwich on whole grain w/ wheat germ.


----------



## leiphos

AND salmon quiche, pasta salad, sauteed vegetables


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Bare Naked Peak Protein Granola
I ate too much


----------



## Mjäll

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Bare Naked Peak Protein Granola
> I ate too much



Sounds nice, what's in it?


----------



## ikkyu

After being out camping and hiking for the better part of the week, I treated myself to this breakfast:

toasted sourdough bread with peanut butter
steamed broccoli, kale, and collard greens
scrambled eggs with tamari
kimchi
a steaming cup of ginger yerba mate
an Emergen-C packet with water
and some salmon jerky I found in my fridge while putting the whole mess together. :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence




----------



## felix_poker

The last thing I ate was 2 mashed bananas with blueberries and a little olive oil.
Now I will eat one of my absolute favourits; raw chicken with avocado! :D


----------



## mariacallas

uh oh....isn't raw chicken BAD???? Shouldn't that chicken at least be boiled or broiled ? 

I ate a lot of whole raw almonds this weekend, and in fact,  i'm munching on em now. So good!


----------



## The Real Fatman

6 eggs 8 oz pork loin an a cup of oatmeal


----------



## rm-rf

greek salad - grape leaf wraps, olives, cherry tomatoes, buncha mixed greens, feta cheese

i dont use dressings really.


----------



## Changed

old fashioned oats + low fat yogurt + tbsp honey + cinnamon & 2 eggs over-easy + left-over brown rice and cholula hotsauce


----------



## spacefacethebassace

One sweet potato, mmm so good.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

chicken tagine on a bed of quinoa
leftover from slow cooker Sundays


----------



## Mjäll

The Real Fatman said:


> 6 eggs 8 oz pork loin an a cup of oatmeal



That's food for a man!


----------



## prayersfor.rain

Blue Moon (beer).
I wish it'd been food!  Something nice and homemade, not the shit I make...


----------



## OverDone

Perpetual Indulgence said:


>



I LOVE that stuff mixed in with yogurt. Yum!

After three consecutive days of Quinoa for breakfast I realized that I still have a shit ton of wheat tortilla wraps that I need to go through before they go stale so this morning...

4 fried eggs covered in Sriracha sauce
2 spicy turkey sausage links
2 2 wheat tortillas


----------



## The Real Fatman

8 oz 2% milk 2tbsp peanutbutter 2 scoops of chocolate whey


----------



## spacefacethebassace

1 cup dry 5 grain hot cereal, then I ate a bit of my roommate's pizza at sam's club (gag), and now I'm sipping on my third cup of strong Costa Rican coffee.


----------



## prayersfor.rain

meatloaf & mashed potatoes


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Made about a quart of soup (3pm) with 2 cups of tomato-pepper soup, some weird frozen stuff that had spinach with some kinda stuffed pasta; frozen rice, mixed frozen veggies, tofu, parmesan cheese & flavored pepper. With a beer & candy bar. Took about 10-minutes to make. That's all I ate all day. (Time 4 bed now.)


----------



## Changed

god I went out my favorite underground bar and come home and eat a shit load of pasta and beans and shit. not a good idea, but it tasted good.

beer, you ruin me.


----------



## mariacallas

Hot milky Vietnamese coffee, and sauteed sigarilyas (winged beans)...with leftover roast pork . Very yummy.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Swiss style Muesli with natural cherry yoghurt, splurge of honey and some milk for breakfast, with a cuppa. MMMMM


----------



## spacefacethebassace

mariacallas said:


> Hot milky Vietnamese coffee, and sauteed sigarilyas (winged beans)...with leftover roast pork . Very yummy.



I want your diet!

I had a big bowl of Kashi something something high protein high fiber cereal with 2% milk. I love Kashi


----------



## rm-rf

*How did you eat today?? Yes YOU!!!*

Hrm, i havent thought about this today yet, so lemme think if im balanced out ok:

breakfast: 

huge bowl of shredded wheat with my own fresh blueberries and raisins, soymilk, honey. im totally taking a wild guess here: 600cal? 25g protein?

1/2 cup o coffee w soymilk, mad water...

lunch:
bento box of brown rice, whole wheat dumplings, noodles, and some reconstituted vegetable protein stuff lol, and buncha vegetables mixed in. a kiwi. 650 cals, 30g protein (oh i dont really count fats cuz i do insane amounts of cardio every day and i have a high metabolism... i literally just track calories to make sure my body doesnt start eating itself!)

green tea

snack before kung fu class... more dumplings, rest of the blueberries from the morning, plain yogurt: 300 cals... 9g protein?

hrm, so now i need to pick dinner based on above:


tuna sandwich, whole wheat breat, 1/2 a tomato, 2 pieces romaine lettuce. probably get high and woof down a peanut butter and jelly too. fucking guess here, 800 cals? totally guessing ive eaten over 100g of protein today. def got plenty of monounsaturated fat while limited sat fats. 

hah its funny im the opposite of most people, i have to pay real close attention so i dont lose weight.


----------



## chazmann

This really should've went into the other thread. The big one with all those replies.


----------



## mariacallas

Yo Todd ...why'd ya make a whole new thread for that ?  Anyway if you have any qualms about me merging it with this, PM me kkkk you big hunka muscle


----------



## Pillthrill

grapefruit (covered in sugar of course )


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

rm-rf said:


> Hrm, i havent thought about this today yet, so lemme think if im balanced out ok:
> 
> breakfast:
> 
> huge bowl of shredded wheat with my own fresh blueberries and raisins, soymilk, honey. im totally taking a wild guess here: 600cal? 25g protein?
> 
> 1/2 cup o coffee w soymilk, mad water...
> 
> lunch:
> bento box of brown rice, whole wheat dumplings, noodles, and some reconstituted vegetable protein stuff lol, and buncha vegetables mixed in. a kiwi. 650 cals, 30g protein (oh i dont really count fats cuz i do insane amounts of cardio every day and i have a high metabolism... i literally just track calories to make sure my body doesnt start eating itself!)
> 
> green tea
> 
> snack before kung fu class... more dumplings, rest of the blueberries from the morning, plain yogurt: 300 cals... 9g protein?
> 
> hrm, so now i need to pick dinner based on above:
> 
> 
> tuna sandwich, whole wheat breat, 1/2 a tomato, 2 pieces romaine lettuce. probably get high and woof down a peanut butter and jelly too. fucking guess here, 800 cals? totally guessing ive eaten over 100g of protein today. def got plenty of monounsaturated fat while limited sat fats.
> 
> hah its funny im the opposite of most people, i have to pay real close attention so i dont lose weight.




thanks for this...may use this as a guideline...sorta - I have a really high metabolism too


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

3 mini whole wheat banana apple sauce w/walnut muffins
I use flax oil instead of vegetable oil or butter.

Breakfast muffins and loaves are as far as I venture into baking.
Cannabutter cookies don't count


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

havent eaten a think gonna grub something in the next hour or so...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

chicken tacos
(whole wheat wrap, onions, green leaf lettuce, fat free sour cream, fat free re-fried beans, black bean and corn salsa, diced green chili)


----------



## jackie jones

Kombucha


----------



## rm-rf

yooo my bad i diddnt realize there was another thread... i was smoking a cone of medicinal by myself and popping some valerian root when i wrote that hahaha.

today:

bfast - had whole cottage cheese, some home made date cookies (shortbread + crushed dates), some fig cookies (oat bran + crushed figs), a big ass bananna, yerba mate + strong black tea. probably about 650 calories, about 6.5-7g saturated fat (yikes! good thing i have to train for 5 hours today...), ~35g protein.

(lots of water as always... i usually dont list water cuz i never drink less than ~70z throughout a day)

lunch:

2 veggie spring rolls, chicken pad thai. taking a wild guess at ~800 cals, 2g sat fat? ~45g protein.

snack:

apple + (ff) greek yogurt. 200 cals, 30g protein (meet my "quota" for that today, so i stop mentally listing it).

dinner:

home cooked daahl (donno how to spell it, its an indian lentil dish), naan, and some indian potato dish thing and some indian salad thing (my roomates are hindus). i ate a bunch, so like, i know ill meet my 3000 calorie quota (for today) once i eat a snack later.

 im sure ive gone way beyond my cholesterol and sat fat limit, however, i trained for 5 hours today and had a very active day otherwise, and tomorrow i have an even more physically active day ahead of me. i also will have limited access to food, and have  a very much fat free/chol free breakfast planned. im weird with how i do my diet, its day by day, and i eat really healthy and balanced so i can totally afford a day with too much sat fat and chol. im also pretty athletic and skinny as hell right now hah. 

its highly likely when i, get stoned, ill eat a pb n j  (organic all natural peanut butter, organic black cherry preserves, organic whole wheat bread).


----------



## aanallein

2 shrimp buritos


----------



## SirTophamHat

Whole wheat pasta with meatballs and spinach on the side
2 scoops ice cream


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

rm-rf said:


> dinner:
> 
> home cooked daahl (donno how to spell it, its an indian lentil dish), naan, and some indian potato dish thing and some indian salad thing (my roomates are hindus). i ate a bunch, so like, i know ill meet my 3000 calorie quota (for today) once i eat a snack later.



dude you are fucking LUCKYYY!!! I would love to have a flatmate who's fam cooked indian food (although I might settle for Nepalese or thai hahaha)

Hangover cure - one fried egg & tomato sandwich, followed by a lengthy Sauna session.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

2 flax seed waffles w/organic crunchy peanut butter


----------



## Obelus

half a pineapple. homemade cider, mint tea.

yeahhh


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> 2 flax seed waffles w/organic crunchy peanut butter



ohhhh sweet god that sounds nice...I forgot about peanut butter!! *runs to shop*


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

hot dogs and brews


----------



## Roose

Cup of cranberry pomegranate green tea


----------



## phactor

Ground Chuck and 4 Cheese Rice Mix
Single Serving Steamed Brussel Sprouts
Still Bulking


1 Miller Lite (only having two tonight)


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

Whole grain pasta and water


----------



## phactor

Bowl of Oatmeal and Glass of Muscle Milk (with milk)

Bringing some cottage cheese to work for my 10:00 AM snack. Will most likely go home for lunch.


----------



## woamotive

For breakfast: 1 small banana, soy joy bar, cup of coffee w/ soy milk. 

I'm satisfied for the next 4 hours.


----------



## phactor

10:30 AM Snack: Big cup o cottage cheese

12:30 Lunch: Turkey and Brussell Sprouts. Going to have to have a carb heavy dinner


----------



## phactor

Oatmeal and a Muscle Milk... not sure what I want for lunch. I have the day off of work!


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Grilled Ham and cheddar sandwich, bowl of vegetable soup, 10 oz. whole milk with half scoop no-xplode, 400 mg maca extract, 60 mg ginkgo biloba extract, 500 mg NAC, and 300 mg bacopa monnieri extract, plus 1 g of fish oil, a multivitamin, and 200 mg ALA


----------



## mariacallas

California Pistachios.  So damn addicting, once you pop you can't stop. FERREALZ!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I ate thin slices rare roast beef like they were pistachios.
I had to stop.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

^Both sound awesome. I had a Thai hot bowl of massamun curry (potatoes, red/green chilies, chicken, some other stuff)


----------



## The Real Fatman

post leg workout meal 2 avocados 12oz sirloin and an 8 oz baked potato with a tsp of melted butter


----------



## Pillthrill

Jasmine Tea


----------



## phactor

Had a protein shake immediatly after my workout

Just had two southwest chicken wraps (I made them, chicken, salsa, peppers, cheese on a corn tortilla)

Going to go buy some milk pretty soon


----------



## Winding Vines

V8 low sodium.. I wish there was an organic version..


----------



## The Real Fatman

6 eggs steak oatmeal and some milk


----------



## euphoria

Kashi GoLean Crunch cereal, I'm not sure how healthy that shit really is but I'm entirely addicted to it. And a banana.


----------



## OverDone

4 eggs fried hard rolled into two wheat tortillas with a side of spicy turkey sausage


----------



## Changed

oatmeal w/ honey + plain yogurt, and a slice of home made whole wheat bread w/ natural peanut butter and honey. forgot the wheat germ


----------



## serenafails

Water and pirate's booty
ARR!


----------



## the_ketaman

I made some Quesadilas this morning and they were so awesomely good, they wouldnt usually be the kinda thing id have for brekkie but ive been on the meth the last few days so im trying to put on what I lost plus keep my mental health in check and im really stoned so I got the mega munchies lol, for some reason mexican food always makes me feel really good as long as it not oily crap. Taco bell is shit.

Last thing I drank was some giner beer and after than I had some ribena which is like a black current cordial/juice, nice and healthy. I might go make a latte soon.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

turkey chili


----------



## spacefacethebassace

A coupla fried eggs, spicy sausage, coupla celery stalks, carrots, an apple, and a piece of buttered toast with apple butter. Breakfast for dinner=heavenly


----------



## The Real Fatman

2 6oz chicken breasts brown rice and tomato sauce.


----------



## Changed

fucking chipotle vegetarian burrito


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

turkey chili...this time with fat free sour cream

I am not motivated or inspired to cook.  
I make a pot of something or a casserole every Sunday and eat it for a few days.


----------



## mealltach

^ I know what you mean - I find it hard to stay motivated to cook after getting home from work AND working out - it's usually so effing late by then!

That's why I'm a fan of quick healthy dinners, like the calypso tilapia (I posted that recipe before, I think) and black bean salad I made for dinner tonight. Oh, but I reduce the amount of oil/butter in that recipe somewhat, and increase the chili peppers and bell peppers.

Love my slow cooker, too!  I find meal planning really helpful.


----------



## AmorRoark

Green beens w/a little salt

I'm such a plain jane.


----------



## jblz

Orange flavour water dissolving multi-vit, blackcurrant flavour water dissolving Milk Thistle.

Food sounds quite nice around now..


----------



## spacefacethebassace

1/2 cup grape nuts, 1/2 cup 2% fat cottage cheese, 1/2 cup vanilla yogurt, and a heaping tablespoon of apple butter, all mixed up in a bowl. Purdy tasty


----------



## AmorRoark

Small can of lima beans ... mmmmmmmm


----------



## Dtergent

I'm about to eat some young jackfruit sauteed in tomatoes, garlic, and onions. Good to be home


----------



## prayersfor.rain

ham & cheese quesadilla...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Newman's Own Supreme Pizza...and it was good


----------



## assembled

I am currently drinking a strong strong tea of ginkgo biloba. 

Not for flavour, as it is the bitterest plant I know of. Purely for effect, my head is rushing with blood right now :D

Time to meditate!


----------



## RhythmSpring

Just ate a Larabar- All raw whole ingredients: Dates, almonds, pecans, ginger, cinnamon, cloves. Impressive list of vitamins and minerals, I'm assuming because it's unprocessed.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Salami, Ham, Pepperoni, and provolone cheese sandwich.


----------



## yucatanboy2

nonfat chai tea when i was tutoring at a coffeeshop earlier


----------



## artaxerxes

A ham and cheese quesadilla sounds great right now. Actually, I live in an area with about a billion tacquerias, so I'd actually choose a pollo asado quesadilla if I had my druthers. Carnitas if I were feeling extremely decadent. Anyway, a quesadilla sounds great.

Instead I had French lentils (the tiny green ones) tonight. Standard French preparation: mirepoix, garlic cloves, bay leaf, fresh thyme from the garden and a few whole coriander seeds. Delicious and healthy so I can rack one up for being dietarily good today. But I still want a quesadilla. Mmm…


----------



## Pillthrill

Eating my dehydrated apples fries again. :D


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Fettucine with a mushroom tomato sauce and a bit of pesto. Spanish tortas de aceite with pesto. One organic grape lollipop. So good


----------



## phactor

Had a "Serious Mass" Shake with lowfat milk, kinda like drinking syrup... nasty stuff but its like 1650 cals. Glad summer is coming to a close and I can start to cut a little bit/eat lighter foods.

Usually have some oatmeal with it, but I had a couple of beers last night which sometimes effects my appetite. Also quitting nicotine right now.


----------



## phactor

Oatmeal+weight gainer


----------



## JahRed24x

This morning:

glass of strong Yerba Mate tea (+green tea and lemongrass) 
200mgs CO-Q 10
Fish Oil (Omega-3 Fatty Acids)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

lasagna
not quite healthy but fantastically delicious
I used whole wheat noodles, fat free ricotta, and 97% lean ground beef...that counts right?


----------



## SirTophamHat

2 ground turkey burgers on whole wheat bulkie rolls w/ jarlsberg lite swiss, mayo & jack daniels bbq sauce.  washed down with water


----------



## addictivepersona

I had a bowl (approx. two cups) of Harvest O's (like Cheerios but a lot less sugar/crap) with almond milk (it's growing on me but I don't think I will ever buy it again).


----------



## mariacallas

local ceviche with lots of chilis and ginger.....its so damn good.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

12 oz. 1% fat milk with a scoop of vanilla whey protein. four egg whites and two yolks scrambled with salt, pepper, and a couple tablespoons of milk. A half cup of 5-grain hot cereal, a half cup of cottage cheese, and a half cup of yogurt. 

...and about a quart of water.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

veggie pizza (eggplant, red peppers, onions, broccoli)


----------



## BeckyLee

Full fat plain organic yogurt... It's the perfect balance of fat, carbs, and protein. Perfect for when I have low blood sugar and am working on hw...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

spicy tuna tartare


----------



## kytnism

a cup of green tea and cruskits (wholewheat crispbread) with cottage cheese, sliced tomato and cracked pepper.


----------



## delta_9

Hummus & Pita bread
Water


----------



## yucatanboy2

Just had a nice big salad with lettuce, persian cucumbers, tomatoes, and a little bit of cooked chicken on it, with the "goddess" dressing that they have a trader joes.

Delicious and healthy!

Drinking a big thing of water with an "Emergen-C" packet dissolved in it.


----------



## Sweet P

Haven't eaten anything today... but just finished a vodka and lemonade.


----------



## complacent orange

Oatmeal and green tea, breakfast of champions!


----------



## debaser

Wholemeal bread and prunes (with plum stones), for my constipation.


----------



## addictivepersona

Broccoli salad.  Basically this (http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Broccoli-Salad/Detail.aspx ) but instead of OJ and yogurt, I used apple cider vinegar.  And instead of the fat-free mayo, I used Vegenaise.  Was kinda gross--Used too much vinegar, and the Vegenaise turned to liquid...


----------



## Roose

Apple!


----------



## spacefacethebassace

A piece of toasted hemp bread with butter and apple butter


----------



## monchi

a very high quality irish beer


----------



## addictivepersona

Old Fashion plain oatmeal with raisins and brown sugar.  Mmm...


----------



## nervousone

2 cups of black coffee + 1/4 cup raw oats + 1 scoop of whey

blended into breakfast drink thingie


----------



## delta_9

My ususal handful of supplements(multivitamin/multimineral, fish oil, nootropics, vitamin c)
Green tea
:D


----------



## gorgoroth

Hahaha I'm actually trying to be half healthy now.
Instead of eating very little, I ate a peanut butter sandwich, 3 bannanas, and I drank 6 glasses of water so far today.
fuck yeah, bannanas actually make me feel good and less cracked out from speeed.


----------



## debaser

Banana boat FTW


----------



## Neonrazr

Smoked Atlantic salmon with the best tasting skin. Baked in foil with a drop iof love oil on each one. I love this stuff but its so expensive here. Caesers salad and a glass of Grapefruit juice. and a Japanese weird random candy thing on a stick for dessert, only had one, theyre chocolately and mint i think, on a diet


----------



## addictivepersona

I made homemade black bean burgers!  They were actually edible and quite good.  I am so proud of myself.  Lol, takin' baby steps with cooking real food.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Wheres the recipe thread???


----------



## Ryan1411

A bottle of water, cereal and a bagel.


...But before that I had 2 cans of Coke.


----------



## addictivepersona

This is gonna sound cracked out but I last ate about a half a cup of sliced pickles, three or so cups of fresh broccoli, and wayyy too much garlic flavored hummus.  Starting yesterday, I'm eating what I crave (since I typically crave healthy food anyways).


----------



## Raillery

Hot cheetos and grape soda, and I'm about to have a poppyseed muffin with some skim milk.


----------



## serenafails

A mixture of grape fruit juice and oj
oj was to water-down the bile flavored aftertaste of grapefruit juice >.>
and plain brown rice


----------



## debaser

Prunes, a banana, an apple.


----------



## C8H10N4O2

Turkey sandwich:
Smoked turkey
Provolone
Salami
Mixed greens (extra spinach)
White bread

Antioxidant+flax smoothie:
6oz high pulp orange juice
3 heaping spoonfuls vanilla yogurt
1 tablespoon flaxseed
1 teaspoon sencha green tea
1/3 cup blueberries
A few strawberries
1/2 banana

Felt like treating my etard body nicely today.


----------



## den3ial

chocolate muscle milk protein shake and three hard boiled eggs


----------



## prayersfor.rain

chicken pot pie, a red pear (it's taking me FOREVER to eat right now) and water.


----------



## phactor

Chicken and Rice, half serving of serious mass shake


----------



## Wizzle

Banana whey shake with dextrose (post work out shake)


----------



## poppywonderland

grape juice, apple walnut bread with organic crunchy peanut butter, strawberry jam, and banana!


----------



## mariacallas

omelette made with three eggs and two kinds of cheeses, baby corn and bacon, and my moms super spicy salsa. Dayummm. That hit the spot.


----------



## shruuuuuuuuzzz

chicken alfredo fettuchini or whatever  )))))))


----------



## previouslyhere

Fried Cod with Tamarind Sauce
2 Sfogliatelle's with a Coffee for desert...


----------



## phactor

Bowl of oatmeal, half of a protein shake (saving the rest for post workout) and no-xplode


----------



## phactor

Turkey, Russet Potatoes, Spinach, Cucumber and Tomatoes


----------



## debaser

I'm on a fruit binge since I got on Abilify, that's kind of cool %)


----------



## yucatanboy2

got home from work and drinking organic hot cocoa.  Yeah its got sugar, but its nice to have a treat after a 11h work day.


----------



## Cherry Sixx

Great topic! I love to cook. 

Last night I ate fresh spinach salad with strawberries and homemade vinaigrette and grilled tilapia with roasted red bell peppers, carrots and onion.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Two pieces of toast and some mango nectar.


----------



## skoat

Five Guys bacon cheeseburger, with lettuce, pickles, tomato & raw onion with A1.

awesome


----------



## complacent orange

coconut milk!


----------



## Pillthrill

peanut butter out of the jar


----------



## Outofclosetlurker

Second the peanut butter out of the jar.  Great minds and all that.


----------



## Caroline

sausage pasta bake and a glass of water, and a melted lindt chocolate egg


----------



## mariacallas

Samyeopsal for dinner with my Korean managers......heaven. 
I love Korean food and the flavors but it's too damn salty to eat on a regular basis lol.


----------



## Obelus

^that looks FANTASTIC

We just finished making vegetarian Vietnamese food. Not quite that lovely, but definitely above average on collegiate standards. Spicy, with fresh vegetables, and fresh spices. Probably the last good meal I'll get all weekend... mmm sustenance.


----------



## Caroline

^ woah. it wouldn't matter if i was hungry a second ago or not, i certainly am now after seeing that picture!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Penne pasta with broccoli and spinach


----------



## mariacallas

Caroline said:


> ^ woah. it wouldn't matter if i was hungry a second ago or not, i certainly am now after seeing that picture!



Yeah Korean food is a once a month indulgence for me. It's really really really good and actually very healthy (all those vegetables and spices!) but I wouldn't be able to handle eating that much salt everyday   It is by far the saltiest Asian cuisine in my opinion, but one of the most delicious. 

OMG everybody who knows me know I don't really like chocolate, but my sis gave me this one and I tasted it...and shamelessly finished the entire bar!! 
It's sooo good, with a lot of cognac at the center of each square (i thought it would be syrupy, but its actually the real thing and even dripped some on my shirt!) Needless to say, I'm a littttttttttttle bit tipsy now 










no more chocolate or sugar for a long long long time!


----------



## debaser

As usual, a banana and four prunes.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Granola with strawberries, blueberries, and whole milk. Plus four cups of black coffee.


----------



## yucatanboy2

had a zucchini scramble with tomates, onions and egg whites for breakfast, with coffee with 1% milk.  Then took vitamins, piracetam, water.  

Feeling healthy


----------



## moonshadow82

mmmm icecream


----------



## addictivepersona

About a cup of quinoa mixed with about two cups of mixed vegetables, with a side of coffee.  Off to work I go!


----------



## yucatanboy2

A big salad with lettuce, tomatoes, and topped with black beans and ground turkey.


----------



## C8H10N4O2

Yakisoba with egg....And I'm about to eat some oatmeal cookies, just as soon as they come out of the oven.


----------



## delta_9

Organic brown rice, boiled in organic vegetable broth, and seasoned w/freshly cracked black pepper & cayenne pepper.

Organic green tea, sweetened w/organic honey

Also enying a nice bowl of hash


----------



## deadhead507461

flank steak with some sour cream, tomatoes, olives and hot sauce and made it into a burrito. 
blood orange soda.. yummm nigguh


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

left over chicken/bean enchilada filling over brown rice topped with shredded cheddar


----------



## construct

I eat a lot of burritos. Tonight: brown rice, black beans (w/ cumin and chili powder), zucchini, onions, garlic, potatoes, asparagus, and hot sauce.


----------



## Backdoorgirl

Beef Biryani


----------



## spacefacethebassace

In a fit of impoverished college student desperation, I ate ramen noodles. I did, however, steal some of my roommates fresh baby spinach to health-ify it a bit, plus i used about a quarter of the spice (read: MSG) packet and added my own chopped onion, garlic, and spice blend.


----------



## yucatanboy2

Airborne... i'm fighting a cold


----------



## Amebix

Cheese, grapes, and pistachios.


----------



## BeckyLee

yogurt mixed with gluten free granola! :-D


----------



## addictivepersona

Had "lunch" at 3a:  Two PB sandwiches, an apple, a banana, a pear, raisins, and some sunflower seeds.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

A couple of crackers, a forkful (?) of "natural" peanut butter, a handful of dry roasted edamame, and a small cup of ridiculously strong coffee.


----------



## LoveAlways

spacefacethebassace said:


> In a fit of impoverished college student desperation, I ate ramen noodles. I did, however, steal some of my roommates fresh baby spinach to health-ify it a bit, plus i used about a quarter of the spice (read: MSG) packet and added my own chopped onion, garlic, and spice blend.



My husband makes almost exactly this ALL the time. We are not broke asses by any means! He just loves his ramen noodles, and of course don't forget the SPAM!


----------



## LoveAlways

Oh and I just enjoyed a delicious glass of whole milk =)  I normally drink 2% but my daughter just turned 1 so we're supposed to be giving her whole and that's all there is in the house. It tastes sooooo good!


----------



## lazygit

I had a large glass of whole milk this morning, it's 1pm now and haven't eaten which i really should do, to help my body repair my dislocated finger. I would maybe get something to eat but required an relatively empty stomach and now don't care much for food.


----------



## Changed

I feel like I need to confess something to this thread... I've been eating shit lately. Not only that, since I gave up running (convinced it does more damage than good), I've also not been able to ride my bike since my friend fucked up the chain-line. Becoming unmotivated as a result of my recent success with girls, I've also given up on working out. I'm eating less than 1,000 calories a day, not taking my vitamins, sleeping like shit, and I'm generally irritable. I know why this is: I'm moving out of my apartment (where I'm living with three friends) and moving back into my parent's house for the summer. I've given up on everything here...

The good news: my parents will be so delighted to have me home that they'll buy any food and supplements I desire.

*Food*
Breakfast:

oatmeal
low fat yogurt
honey
banana
multi-vitamin
flaxseed oil
l-arginine

Brunch:

apple or grapefruit
several eggs

Lunch:

Mixed bean salad or homemade veggy burger
carrots 
whole wheat bread w/ natural peanut butter

Linner:

More beans
lentils w/ olive oil
some cheese
maybe more eggs

Dinner:

salad with mixed veggies, cheese, olive oil, seasonings

Workouts will be in the morning. For a warmup I'll ride my single-speed bike over hilly terrain 9 miles (one way). 3 days a week will be full-body workouts (mostly focusing on squats, deadlifts, bench; with some pullups, assisted ab work, leg presses). After workouts will be a heavy dose of protein via vegetarian-friendly protein shakes. Calories intake will be closer to 3,000 than 1,000.

Work will (hopefully) be manual farm labor.

All of these will effectively render my physique impeccable. Furthermore, this physical discipline will spill-over into my mental well-being, where I'll be able to absorb and process more advanced material in short order.

This will be a good summer.


----------



## delta_9

Brown rice mixed with tomatoes, red beans, chiles, onions, and various spices/peppers, topped w1th cheese and wrapped in a whole grain tortilla.('Bout 3 of 'em).
!!!YUM!!!
And I suppose afterwords some nice oolong tea and a bowl.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Spanish paella, oh yeah, and some seriously high quality grub a friend brought back from a fine dining restaurant: a bit of chicken, some pork tenderloin, a rice dish thing, some asparagus, and a bit of what i took to be a spinach dish.


----------



## lil angel15

Chicken korma and rice :D


----------



## yucatanboy2

Guayaki now makes yerba mate drinks in a can!!!

Just finished one of their "lemon elation" drinks.  its great.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

^Guayaki rocks. I still find it improper though, to drink mate from anything but a gourd. I need to get over myself. 

I had...three scrambled eggs on a piece of toast, with a side of cucumber lathered in peanut butter.


----------



## Wizzle

250 g. of kidney beans an two sesame crackers with peanut butter.

Approx 425 calories and 30 grams of protein..

Crackers are kinda high GI but I'll go for a 1-2 hour bike ride now so who cares 

Edit: The peanut butter over here is not like American peanut butter, just fat and protein, no sugar.


----------



## Changed

we have natural peanut butter that is far superior to that nasty shit people've been eating for years. we've probably had natural peanut butter for decades, but back then nobody was eating it except people that didn't shower.


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Smokless tobacco & Smoked Salmon, the smokless tobacco helped me quit cigs . . . hope to quit the tobacco before I lose a tooth . . . read the WARNING!


----------



## cutecute

raw milk
    =9


----------



## debaser

GoddessLSD-XTC said:


>



The second pic does look like an open belly.


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Here's another sandwich from yesterday.


----------



## mariacallas

^ looks deleesh. 
Right now, I bought half a kilo of pistachios in the shell. 
Eating now and drinking this...





Heaven. Especially when watching TV!


----------



## spacefacethebassace

A bowl of sugary cereal and a chocolate protein shake


----------



## Amebix

Just got back into barbell training and figured starting strength + a gallon of milk a day would be the way to go. So as you can guess my last meal consisted of sunflower seeds and a 1.3 litres of whole milk. It sucks. I puked a couple days ago after getting carried away with raw eggs and milk.


----------



## yucatanboy2

Egg scramble (egg yolks removed) with tomatoes, zucchini and mushrooms, topped with Nancy's yogurt and a little Catchup.  Yummi.  And Coffee with 1% milk added.

yay sunday brunch.


----------



## Wizzle

Hey Amebix there are protein sources that'll do you a lot more good then milk, especially in crazy amounts like that.. Check this out:

http://www.howmuchprotein.com/foods/

My last meal was a chocolate whey shake made with skim milk, chocolate whey, frozen strawberries and frozen blackberries... Yum yum

I'm about to eat some cottage cheese as my last meal, lots of slow proteins and no fat... Maybe I'll sneak in a cracker with peanut butter =)


----------



## ikkyu

Homemade kimchi on toasted sprouted whole grain bread with some rooibos tea and honey.


----------



## kayenta

ikkyu said:


> Homemade kimchi on toasted sprouted whole grain bread with some rooibos tea and honey.



Wow, how did you make your own kimchi? I'm assuming you didn't ferment it underground for six months...

I miss Korean food.


----------



## Caroline

<100 cals of all-bran and yoghurt, and 2 black coffees.

i am getting addicted to disordered eating again. 
umm


----------



## spacefacethebassace

A big bowl of steel cut oats


----------



## cocamatic

salmon, brown rice, veggies.. and a little Panda Express mandarin sauce on it.  

Having lapsang suchong tea now.... gonna be a long ass night


----------



## Wizzle

Tilapia, green beans and peas, with a little sour cream on top..

Will have some cottage cheese before I go to bed.


----------



## Caroline

1/2 avocado with balsamic vinegar poured in the middle


----------



## SirTophamHat

1.5 dry cups of bowties, sauteed in a little canola oil with sundried tomatoes and wee chunks of sharp cheddar.  quick, simple, somewhat healthy, delicious.


----------



## phactor

Amebix said:


> Just got back into barbell training and figured starting strength + a gallon of milk a day would be the way to go. So as you can guess my last meal consisted of sunflower seeds and a 1.3 litres of whole milk. It sucks. I puked a couple days ago after getting carried away with raw eggs and milk.



I could never get myself to do the GOMAD thing, I would rather just take a protein shake or weight gainer in the morning


For Breakfest

1 Bannanna
1 Cup Oatmeal
Weight Gainer Shake

Going to go lift at lunch


----------



## Wizzle

I just read up on the GOMAD thing.. sounds fucking crazy to me... also, a gallon of milk would only be about 120 grams of protein. I need 180 grams/day.

Had pangasius filet with kidneybeans, red onion, mango, red pepper, cayenne pepper, lime and coriander. -yum yum!-

That was an hour ago so I'll go lift now, after that protein shake w/ dextrose as always


----------



## phactor

Real Mass Shake, had a few beers yesterday during the Blackhawks game so my appetite isn't the greatest this morning :/ 

But the Hawks won!

Didn't get to lift over lunch yesterday, so I am doing it today.


----------



## phactor

GoddessLSD-XTC said:


> Smokless tobacco & Smoked Salmon, the smokless tobacco helped me quit cigs . . . hope to quit the tobacco before I lose a tooth . . . read the WARNING!



Think about switching to Snus, that really helped me. Now I'm stuck in limbo, I smoke a cigarette like once every 3 days.

I'm going to guy buy some patches today though.


----------



## boarderb

ikkyu said:


> Homemade kimchi on toasted sprouted whole grain bread with some rooibos tea and honey.



Wow, so you used to Korean hot paste and bought raddish I'm assuming? Just don't put it next to your milk or your milk with taste like kimchi LOL 



kayenta said:


> Wow, how did you make your own kimchi? I'm assuming you didn't ferment it underground for six months...
> 
> I miss Korean food.



You should find a Korean grocery store in your area if they have one and make it 


I had a glass of wine with my lunch.


----------



## C8H10N4O2

Vegetable stir-fry:

1/3 brick firm tofu
2 large baby bok choy
3 green onion
A cup of portabellini mushrooms
1 zucchini
1 yellow squash
A few grape tomatoes
A bit of ground garlic
Soy sauce
2 eggs

Steamed and fried in a bit of vegetable oil.  Cured my stress heartburn 

+ A spoonful of raw honey for dessert and I'm ready for more finals.


----------



## yucatanboy2

Coffee with a scoop of cocoa and some 1% milk in it. tasty.


----------



## SirTophamHat

ham and sharp cheddar on rye with spring greens.  mayo & yellow mustard included.  mostly organic stuff, tastes good man.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Fried rice and beans with a few cubes of co-jack cheese stirred in and a couple of fried eggs on top.


----------



## effingcustie

Red Lentil and Cauliflower Curry


----------



## Roose

Big Cheeseburger and 4 Tacos from Jack in the Box.

...I think I'm doing it wrong


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

I drank about 9oz of fruit juice.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Corn and black bean salad washed down with spirits, whoops.


----------



## Wizzle

Banana whey shake and can of kidney beans... I gotta compensate for this shitty food with a nice dinner foshow


----------



## euphoria

Ghetto apple crisp:

1 packet apple cinnamon instant oatmeal
1 cut up apple
some milk

cook it for a few minutes so it gets really thick

put ice cream in it (although i do not have ice cream in it i thought it'd be a good addition)


----------



## wibble

I had a wee bowl of soup with a rather impressive salad for lunch. I'm avoiding processed carbs for a couple of weeks so naturally i just want to eat CAKE


----------



## General joy

Kombucha - guava goddess


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

grilled pork tenderloin 
salad (spinach, peppers, onions, minced garlic, cucumbers, carrots, sunflower seeds)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

turkey and colby jack sandwich on whole wheat bread


----------



## Clean_Cut

Right now im devouring some pasta mixed with tuna and cottage cheese.
YUM!!


----------



## euphoria

not exactly HEALTHY lol... but Mango & Vanilla Soy Ice Cream. its healthier than real ice cream and its delicious!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

sure it is!


----------



## rm-rf

a whole tub of hummus w celery carrots and dates


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

We just had chicken breast, steamed spinach and basmati rice.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^how did you prep/cook the chicken?

Buffalo Chicken Pizza
Walmart Great Value brand...it is dirty delicious



and I should not be posting here


----------



## effingcustie

rice and black beans w/onions garlic carrots peppers, grilled tempeh, and an arugula/spinach salad from my garden

yum


----------



## SirTophamHat

I microwaved a potato.  Seasoned with garlic salt and butter %)


----------



## addictivepersona

Cup or so of each, all cooked and then mixed together:  Spinach, brown rice, and mixed vegetables.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

potato cucumber dill salad
turkey burger


----------



## Roose

Grande White Chocolate Mocha from Starbucks


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Homemade meatloaf, sauteed spinach & some quinoa


----------



## Wizzle

banana whey shake w/ raspberries and some coffee. Damn I like coffee


----------



## addictivepersona

homemade blueberry waffles

well, as homemade as semi-instant mixes get, lol.


----------



## chillinwill

^^I just ate blueberry waffles as well, except they weren't homemade.  To drink, I had OJ.


----------



## General joy

Tuna poke and salmon sushi. Yum


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Baked chicken thighs & legs
Sauteed Onions, Maitake & Shitake Mushrooms in a Mushroom sauce served over Millet
Carrots with some melted butter, salt & pepper

Been eating a lot more healthy lately & it seems to be win.


----------



## effingcustie

curried rice and lentils with spinach, roasted golden beets


----------



## Peace Farmer

an Italian sub w/ oil & vinegar


----------



## woamotive

^That was my lunch. I had a (homeade) fresh strawberry/banana +vanilla protein powder smoothie (with of course plain yogurt and soy milk + a splash of vanilla and 3 ice cubes).

*and I know you like that huge picture


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Venison Burgers grilled over a wood fire in my yard.

For clarity I mixed fat from cooking pepper bacon into the meat for moistness/flavor as well as various seasonings.

Topped the burgers with a mixture of grilled onions, parsely, chives, maitake, shitake & pom pom mushrooms.
Some raw milk smoked cheddar, thick sliced pepper bacon & annies mustard.
Served on lightly grilled fresh baked organic sourdough bread.

Delicious.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

potato cucumber and dill salad
grilled asparagus
grilled chicken breast
pinot noir


----------



## Peace Farmer

king crab leg's 
mashed potatoes 
and some zucchini


----------



## MaW

Water for my drink, with egg whites and whole weat bread

now I don't eat healthy all the time but I sure try


----------



## The Real Fatman

a quart of chocolate milk.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i had beer and pizza for dinner last night....today, i've had leftover beer and pizza.  

being a weekend warrior kind of rules sometimes.


----------



## Amebix

3/4 pound of bacon, big raw broccoli stock and 3 glasses milk. Bacon was delicious as is to be expected.


----------



## delta_9

About 30 minutes ago...

A cup of organic matcha
An organic soy nut butter sandwich on organic flaxseed wheat bread
A handful of organic almonds
35mg Diazepam and a few tokes

...not a bad little snack if I do say so myself


----------



## HonestAcid

I ate a spinach and mushroom pita with lots of mozz.  I cooked the mushrooms and spinach in butter with garlic and then put them into the fucking pita.  After stuffing the pita with garlic flavored goodness I placed it in the fucking toaster oven where it reached a perfection.


----------



## TakeItAll

Oats with rice milk for breakfast. 

I hear conflicting stories about the starch in oats. Does anyone know if they are better for you cooked, cooked and allowed to cool or just cold having never been cooked?


----------



## artaxerxes

A big-ass salad: lettuce from the garden, edamame and chickpeas, some red quinoa, cucumbers marinated in vinegar, tarragon and dill, some artichoke hearts, grape tomatoes, tofu and some sunflower seeds. Citrus vinaigrette with shallots and herbs I snipped off the plants in the garden. 

I'm really enjoying my herbs right now since they've been growing like weeds. Mmm, now for some blackberries. Then, dark chocolate with orange peel in it.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Eating ultra spicy Kimchi at the moment. MMMMM probiotics NOMNOMNOM


----------



## hyperkbit

7 cherry tomatos


----------



## Roose

Bagel w/ Cream Cheese, Strawberry Carnation Instant Breakfast, Water


----------



## Km013

2 high fiber wraps with rotisserie chicken pieces and half an avocado in each and 2 scoops of whey with milk


----------



## SirTophamHat

1 russet potato, microwaved and diced
1 onion, diced
lots of pepper, salt
some habanero sauce
fried in a saucepan with olive oil and honey to caramelize the onions

yummy starches, i love you.


----------



## mariacallas

Was gonna post this earlier but I fell asleep. Ate sooo much for my grandmothers birthday at home....it was insane. Now I'm back to my regular, no carb, no sugar way of life. But boy, was it good. 
* toast with homemade salsa and parmesan
* Ox tongue with button mushroom sauce
* Fettuccine with carbonara mushroom sauce and tons of bacon
* Salmon croquetas with garlic mayonnaise dip
* New york style cheesecake [there were 3 other cakes, but I only ate this one!]
* Super delicious fabada asturiana [spanish pork bean stew]

*salivates* that binge was worth it. hahaha.


----------



## addictivepersona

Whole-wheat pasta with steamed spinach and mushrooms.


----------



## infectedmushroom

Pumpkin ravioli with a bit of Chedar on top for taste, and a bannana 

What i'm actually craving right now is a "tel aviv" felafel where you have the regular goodies but you throw in chips as well...oh my am i craving


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

turkey burger
salad


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

grapes


----------



## Pillthrill

Peach Cobbler yogurt!


----------



## addictivepersona

Half a large raw zucchini.


----------



## Trish

i just had cheetos puffs lol


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

grilled teriyaki chicken breast
brown rice
salad


----------



## double ewe

couple pieces of toast
protein shake with banana, blueberries and raspberries
buckets and buckets of water


----------



## addictivepersona

Quinoa with steamed spinach and mushrooms.  Yum.


----------



## Mysterie

Cut up Orange


----------



## Pillthrill

Orange, Banana and Strawberry Smoothie!


----------



## SpecialK_

Water, before I sleep trying to avoid a bad hangover.


----------



## addictivepersona

Two things of ramen minus the seasoning packet.


----------



## Dtergent

Taro leaves simmered in coconut milk (last night). Today, we harvested mushrooms from the garden, and we are cooking paella as well. Hurrah!


----------



## eurohighlove

Pizza, pesto pasta, chef salad. Love life


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

grilled salmon and asparagus
brown rice


----------



## mariacallas

Had the best buffet in town.....I practically ignored everything except for the Japanese and  Indian sections  The freshest salmon sashimi, hamachi, sushi, spicy tuna sashimi [the best EVER!] , lots of kikkoman and wasabi...super fresh squid salad and mussels...and for "dessert" [wink wink y'all know I hate sugar] I had lots of mango chutney [soo good....why oh why have I only tasted this now???], Methi dal [lentil soup with fenugreek] and black-eyed peas with spinach in a creamy coconut curry...
now I'm hungry again just thinking about it.  Wahh!! [dinner ended around 3 hours ago..]


----------



## mariacallas

Dtergent said:


> Taro leaves simmered in coconut milk (last night). Today, we harvested mushrooms from the garden, and we are cooking paella as well. Hurrah!



I'd totally scarf down that taro with gata and you can even include the mushrooms I'm sure it would taste good ! thought of you earlier when I was in Circles


----------



## Changed

glass of milk w/ muscle milk protein


----------



## jabbajosh

Sorry but this is the latest post. How the fuck do i make a thread or post or whatever you call it on this site?


----------



## SirTophamHat

Smoked turkey breast on toasted whole grain bread with avocado, red onion, banana peppers, sharp cheddar and light mayo.  

I ran out of tomatoes, lettuce and hummus or else it woulda been even more bomb.


----------



## mariacallas

jabbajosh said:


> Sorry but this is the latest post. How the fuck do i make a thread or post or whatever you call it on this site?



Hey jabbajosh. A post is a reply you make to a thread. 
Like, "What was the last thing you ate/drank version Healthy Living --> THREAD. 

The individual responses here are "posts". 
If you want to make a new thread, just click the box you see below
that says "new thread"





You will then be prompted to type the title of your thread. 
And then you make the first post. And wait for others to respond to your thread. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## addictivepersona

A shitton of spinach with mushrooms and some zucchini, seasoned with onion and garlic powders, cooked in a wok.


----------



## effingcustie

Grilled salmon with tomato basil risotto, homegrown squash, and an artichoke


----------



## Dtergent

I've been fermenting ginger-lemongrass beer

And had a glass of it last night with a spoon of peanut butter! Good stuff


----------



## Mehm

^nummers

I just ate a white flour burrito with pinto beans, rice, guac, onion, cilantro, and tomatoes.  sooo my favorite 3.50 meal


----------



## Pillthrill

Casey's pizza, cheese with extra cheese
and 
raspberry iced tea


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

grilled pork tenderloin
greek potato salad
corn


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

effingcustie said:


> Grilled salmon with tomato basil risotto, homegrown squash, and an artichoke



What else do U grow in Ur garden . . . can U post a pic!?


----------



## mariacallas

I want ginger and lemongrass beer. Gingerbeer = YUM!!!!!!!
Im eating spicy peanuts now at work...


----------



## Draigan

Fake crab on rye with this really expensive cheddar cheese spread and some mayo. 


Pretty yummy... Healthy too i think.


----------



## SirTophamHat

9oz ribeye steak, panfried in habanero sauce

I also fried a potato in the grease afterwards for fries.


----------



## euphoria

Vanilla silk (soymilk)
banana
1 spoonful of peanut butter

OMG YUMMMMM


----------



## doesntmatter

Anyone have any suggestions for (this may be too good to be true) a snack that has a good nutrient profile (macronutrient carb/fat/protein) for someone active trying to gain lean muscle? Something that you can just much on all day long, as munch as you want (within reason) and not have it rack up on fat (nuts) or carbs (most snacks)...


----------



## SirTophamHat

Two 90% lean hamburgers 1/3lb each topped with tomato and avocado, followed by a 16 inch bass I caught out of Lake Champlain cooked with lime, mushrooms and onions. Oh and lots of beer mmmm


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

grilled turkey burger with colby cheese (no bun)
salad (spinach, shredded carrots, red pepper, cucumber, red onion, minced garlic, chopped pecans w/pomegranate vinaigrette)


----------



## tiggerific

mackerel on wholemeal toast with a cuppa this morning but already planning my lunch


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

spicy tuna roll...for breakfast


----------



## dipitch

Nachos with selfmade yoghurt(+dried, oily tomatoes and oregano), cheerries and some green tea lemon prickley pear juice.


----------



## prayersfor.rain

spicy noodles in beef broth with eggs.


----------



## drmcnasty

It was nice outside so I smoked a couple of chickens.  Tonight I served the breasts, some broccoli with a Roquefort cream sauce with some French bread.  Gonna get up and make some chicken salad for tomorrow in a minute.


----------



## dipitch

Just ate some chocolate creamy thingy thing and after that  chocolate  nut chrunchy cereals with milk...........veeeeryyyyy healthy right now. I will take more now.


----------



## Islandgirl

FF Greek yogurt and homemade granola. YUM....although the chocolate creamy thingy sounds better!


----------



## tiggerific

I made cannelonni with a nisa salad with olives through it mmm
sometimes I want something like ice cream for dinner though but make the kids eat something more healthy, why do I have a chip on my shoulder about that???


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

grilled chicken marinated ion Soy Vay teriyaki
salad (green leaf lettuce, baby spinach leaves, shredded carrot, red pepper, cucumber, pecans) w/organic pomegranate vinaigrette


----------



## BrotherSport

Basmati rice
Smoked salmon
Grated carrots


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

grilled chicken breast
grilled yellow squash and red peppers
brown rice


----------



## SirTophamHat

turkey & swiss on toasted whole grain bread w/ mayo and hummus... veggies included banana peppers, tomato, avocado, and cucumber for crunch.  Try to tell me that the avocado is a berry!  I'll kill you!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

it is a fruit not a berry
well technically it IS a large berry
but I am not technical


----------



## phactor

An Angus Beef Chili... trying to decide if I want Chicken or Fish tonight


----------



## cocamatic

I mixed minestrone soup with some chili, put hemp seeds on it. Had a fruit cup of mandarins. Made a shake that was half water, half apple juice, with some whey, creatine, and MSM in it. Ate it with a multivitamin, extra vitamin D, and joint pain herbs. Oh, and I had saltine crackers too.


----------



## addictivepersona

Had a big bowl of toasted o's (think: Cheerios) with rice milk, and a banana.


----------



## mariacallas

Rained alll day Sunday...woke up ravenous from a good sleep. 
I ate one of the BEST meals of my life [not in one sitting...haha...still eating a bit now while watching Coraline on HBO]
Yummy fish relleno with fried egg, yummy mango salsa with crispy fried catfish [this was brought home from some restaurant, man, it was SOOOO good, its supposed to be eaten with salad greens, but I ate it alone...how does one make crispy catfish crumbs? So yum...]  And then I ate some super spicy  homemade ceviche [with siling labuyo --very hot chili, and some mayonnaise]. 
Everybody knows I don't really like chocolate, but I couldn't resist eating a few pieces of chocolate Truffles ...so buttery good. 

I'm really happy and content now.


----------



## addictivepersona

^^Is it bad that I've never heard of half the stuff you ate?  Lawl.  No offence meant, as I'm sure it was all really good!

I last had a "harvest fruit" bagel with Sun Butter (soooooo good!).  Before that I had a stir-fry with zucchini, baby corn, mushrooms, spinach, red pepper, and onion.


----------



## mariacallas

Not bad at all....I'm from South East Asia  I will add pictures to explain ! 
Fish Relleno  (or Relleno de Pescados) is basically stuffed milkfish... think fish tacos but instead of the taco, you stuff it inside the skin before roasting.  So delicious. 





Ceviche is citrus marinated seafood [i use mackerel] ...I like mine with tons of ginger, onions and peppers and a little mayonnaise. It's heavenly, if you like this kind of stuff. 





This is siling labuyo...the hottest pepper in my land! One is enough to make you cry.


----------



## addictivepersona

^^ That all sounds really good except the meat, lol.  And those peppers would probably kill me, though they sound delicious.  I love spicy things but don't tolerate them well, haha.

I last had kidney beans, brown rice, and a stir-fry.  Allll mixed together.  I couldn't decide, so I did a bit of each.


----------

